# how many lights do you carry?



## Shaifnan (Feb 27, 2015)

Since a month orso i am edcing lights. Now i carry 3 lights on my ( Fenix LD02, LD22 and the PD35).

My question is how many lights do you carry and why? I see the need for a Light on a day to day basis. I think i am using the several lights for there lummens and sizes. But is this efficiënt?

I think with mine needs i can't carry one Light. I want low lummens a small Light to use quickly a bigger one for self defens and a high lummens one. 

Am i crazy or is the search for a good Light a never ending story?


----------



## JPA261 (Feb 27, 2015)

No you are not crazy. I too carry at least 3 lights on me. I edc either the HDS LE clicky/rotary or an Elzetta Alpha in my pocket during the day. Then I have an Elzetta Charlie in my bag. Reason for carrying it? Believe it or not, There are some dark areas during the day. Also, like to have it in case there is a power outage. 

At night, I'll usually pocket carry the same light, and carry the surefire LX2 or the Elzetta bravo for mainly self defense and other tasks. I just bought a Fenix PD32 and I'll start to carry that at night. CR123A batteries are getting too expensive for me. Then, Il'll still have my Elzetta Charlie in my bag.

So, again don't worry. You're not the only one, and I am sure couple other CPF members agree the they EDC more than one light.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Feb 27, 2015)

I EDC an 18650 tube light mostly. Not the same one, I have several and like to switch and change. Occasionally I'll use a 14500/16340 light. Normally only EDC the same light for 2 days to 5 days at most.

I then carry a backup light on my keychain. Depending which car I'm in depends on which keychain light, typically a AAA of some kind. But an AA and 16340 twisty are small enough for this use.

So almost always 2 lights.

If I'm going somewhere that I know I'll want more light or more throw then I'll grab something else to put in my jacket pocket.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 27, 2015)

I almost always have a modded Fenix PD35 on my belt along with an LD01 in my Leatherman sheath. Then I carry a backpack a lot of places that contains an Armytek Wizard Pro Warm, a Nitecore TM06vn, and spare batteries for all lights. 

I got tired of being places where I wished I had a light and didn't have the right one. On special occasions I sometimes also stick my TK75vnkt in the pack as well.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Feb 27, 2015)

PD22
i3S
TubeVN


----------



## cland72 (Feb 27, 2015)

I only carry one light most of the time - my FourSevens Mini123. It is ultra convenient, and has very good UI in my opinion. Low, med, high, with "hidden" modes of SOS, beacon, and strobe.

I'll carry another light (usually a Surefire L1 Lumamax) when I'm wearing a jacket, going camping, hunting, or other times when I know I'll be outside in the dark - in those cases I'll grab a bigger, tailswitch activated light.

Of course, I have a Surefire Fury in my car, and in my work laptop bag I keep a cheap backup light.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 27, 2015)

I have an E05SS on my keychain, which is with me if I'm out of the apartment.

If I'm leaving the apartment I'll take at least one additional single-cell light with me, typically an LD02, LD09, or E12.

If I don't expect to be back before dark I usually add a larger light in addition to what's above, such as my E25.

And finally, if I'm leaving the apartment for what I call a "flashlight walk" I probably have seven or more lights on me!


----------



## DellSuperman (Feb 27, 2015)

1 in my pocket; I rotate my smaller (14500/18350) lights, which is currently the SWM V11R or Sinner's Ti Tri EDC.
1 in my bag; Usually my 18650 P60 lights....


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 27, 2015)

You are not nuts. I usually leave the house with 5 or so. This doesn't count whats in my vehicle. lol However, my normal breakdown goes something like this*:::: 

On my person. Pant/coat/jean/short pocket = Fenix LD02 OR around my neck a lovely Tain 10280. 

Key chain = Fenix Ti E99 or the AAA equivalent

EDC Murse
5.11 Tan Moab 6 containing the following EDC illumination ingredients (today):
Surefire P1R 
Dark Sucks Beta V2
ArmyTek Tiara C1 Pro with headband removed and stashed in a pocket
4 spare SF CR123s nestled in a SF carrier
2 spare Energizer Lithium AAA's 
1 Efest 10440 for entertainment purposes only

Cobra CA380  j/k

*This is always subject to change on a whim. I change out the illumination tools all the time. I usually only carry 2 different type of cells. A variant of the CR123 or AAA. Keeping things flexible whilst having a plethora of lighting entertainment choices.


----------



## smokinbasser (Feb 27, 2015)

I carry a 47s Q-mini 123 and a Photon in my pockets and [email protected] 47s q-minis (cr2& AA)on my walker for headlights if needed.


----------



## wjv (Feb 27, 2015)

Technically only one.

Spark SG5 with the flood (pseudo-mule grey reflector) plus 3 spare batteries. . . (all enloops)

However. . . 

I also carry 4 spare batteries in my work bag (Alkalines)

AND. . . 

I keep a"get home" bag in the trunk of my car and it (currently) has a Fenix LD10 + 10 batteries (Alkalines) in the bag. The light itself is stored empty (no batteries in it).


----------



## JerryM (Feb 27, 2015)

Shaifnan said:


> Since a month orso i am edcing lights. Now i carry 3 lights on my ( Fenix LD02, LD22 and the PD35).
> 
> My question is how many lights do you carry and why? I see the need for a Light on a day to day basis. I think i am using the several lights for there lummens and sizes. But is this efficiënt?
> 
> I think with mine needs i can't carry one Light. I want low lummens a small Light to use quickly a bigger one for self defens and a high lummens one. Am i crazy or is the search for a good Light a never ending story?



Maybe you are. I carry one AAA light such as a Tank 007. It meets all my needs, and I only have one pocket, my left, to use for everything except keys. I carry very little in my shirt pocket as I have nitro tabs to carry there.

I have never found the need for another light on an edc basis. I don't carry a light for SD.
Jerry


----------



## ven (Feb 27, 2015)

Varies for me,i edtc(every day tool carry) at least 10 different lights in my roll cab. On me usually one,more i find a hindrance being honest,along with one on my person i have another on keys. I tend to wear combat type pants with 1001 pockets so its not too much of an issue but dont have need for more lights for my general uses.

I usually stick with 14500 or 16340 fed lights for size,more benefits from 18650 light due to run times...........just a tad too big for comfort ,again for me(everyone is different).

Crazy................yep you certainly would be if you were not forever searching for the perfect light ..............its part of the fun imho. I have many "perfect" lights for me,still not enough,still tempted with new lights coming out

Carry 1 light,carry 5.................its not just the amount,it is what works for you and the best light you have is the 1 with you at the time in need..........or 3 in your case :laughing: 

Better to have and not need than to need and not.........


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 27, 2015)

It's kinda funny, I don't feel like I'm carrying a flashlight per se with my EDC and keychain lights. It's like, I'm not actually carrying a flashlight, I'm just... dressed. The includes a light and knife. 

If I were actually carrying a flashlight, I'd have a larger light on me. 

Like when you empty your pockets and one of the unenlightened asks "Why are you carrying a flashlight?" and you look right at your EDC gear like... "Where?"


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 27, 2015)

Just thought about that macho military saying: "two is one, one is none" lol


----------



## LedTed (Feb 27, 2015)

I carry both a NiteCore D11.2 and a Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi on my person.

In my EDC bag are a backup D11.2 and an EagTac D25AA as backup.

I carry two lights and duplicate my carry light set up because, "Two is one and one is none."


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 27, 2015)

Not joking: 4 to 12 lights. If I'm expecting a power outage, perhaps more plus plenty of spare batteries.

...then I reach for my bug out bag. :naughty:

Once my pair of Fivemega "Double E" builds are ready, then that counts as an additional four lights. ...or is it two?


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 27, 2015)

I will usually be carrying 2. One 18650 (ZL SC62d) or RCR/CR123a (Malkoff MDC or MDC lego) or 14500/AA (Klarus XT1A) primary light and one CR2 "back-up" light, simply because it's on my keychain. Most workdays, I carry two keyrings so...yup 3 lights, but the second "back-up" is a AAA. 

That's EDC. Just 'cause, you know, it gets dark at night. Now, if I go out actually thinking I'm going to need a flashlight, then I'll have another light in addition to the above.


----------



## Dknight16 (Feb 27, 2015)

Four. Haiku or D25C Ti on belt, button cell keychain light, SureFire 6P LED in bag, Cabellas XPG in car. Five if we are counting an iPhone.


----------



## Fleetwood (Feb 27, 2015)

I only carry one light on my belt. For the last month I've been trialling the Nitecore P12 for work/personal use. I wanted to give it a fair trial and I gave it a long time, but I re-tried my Lenser T7M last night and found it more practical for my needs, so I'll be using that again now. Still fond of the Nitecore P12 though.

I also have a no-brand 4x D-cell light which I carry in my work rucksack. It's just like a big maglite but it's not a genuine one. I can put this is my trouser pocket if I feel I need to, I have modified my pocket to accomodate it by making the lining extra long inside. Nobody can tell from looking how big the torch is, it's deceptive, only the torch head is seen poking out of the top of the pocket.

So occasionally I will carry two lights at one time. But always one.

Then I have one of those keyring LED disc things that take thin watch batteries. That's just a backup, but it may take my total to 3, technically. A mobile phone as a torch would definitely be pushing the definition...


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 27, 2015)

Six.

Currently a Maratac AA S.S. model as my main light. Just swapped out my 4Sevens Preon 2 w/ Preon 1 tailcap for a 272 (advertised) lumens 2AA Mini-Mag. Photon Freedom on my keyring. Orange CountyComm coin-cell light in my windbreaker pocket. Black version of the same on a tool-based keychain. And an Ozark trail 2AA model in my work/Get Home bag.

The Ozark Trail is my loaner light in a S.H.T.F. situation, in case I need to get home at night and am traveling with a friend or even a co-worker.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 27, 2015)

Just one during the day. It will be a single AAA (currently the i3s), or, for a couple weeks now a Tube. If I'm out at night, and am wearing a coat, a larger light might be in its pocket.

Geoff


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

Depends on what I'm doing. I carry a minimum of 3 usually. When I'm caving, it's a cavers rule to always have at least 3 light sources plus back up batteries. In each of my rigs I keep a Petzel head lamp, a small torch and a large high lumen torch. Lately I have been using a 1000 lumen Defiant. No bells and whistles but a good bang for my buck. My headlamps are getting pretty old. At the time I bought them they were the brighest I could find. I did just purchase a 6000 lumen headlamp but haven't had a chance to use it as it did not come with batteries. So...How many do I carry minimum 3, average 5.


----------



## sandalian (Feb 28, 2015)

I carry 3 lights almost everyday. Novatac 120T at my belt, Fenix E05 in the bag, and Streamlight's nano on keychain.
If I go outdoor, that would be more lights to carry.

I also carry a phone with a flash but never consider it as flashlight.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 28, 2015)

In my coat pocket an Armytek Predator Pro for throw. In my jeans pocket a TC-R2 with Nichia 219B transplant or a V11RVN with 2.4 amp 85 CRI XM-L2 for close up work. On my keyring an Eagletac D25C as backup and for lighting door as I insert key. My door key has an led in it also to get it in keyhole.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 28, 2015)

3 lights most times


----------



## Illum (Feb 28, 2015)

Well lets see.... there's a light on my keys, there's a light on my neck, there's the my worklight clipped to a locket, then there's a backup worklight in the pocket on the other side, then there's the loaner light, and a backup loaner light

Thrunite Tis, Fenix E05, Icarus custom Quad XP-G2, AaronM Custom SF L4-MC-E, SL Microstream, Inova XP


----------



## GearHunter (Feb 28, 2015)

Always three;

thrunite ti ti3 on keys 
HDS clicky 200 lm in my pocket 
Fenix pd35 960 on my bag.


----------



## somemoregear (Feb 28, 2015)

Usually two. On my person will be either the PD22 or PD35, and in my organizer pouch in my bag is my Preon P2. The idea is that if I need lots of light, it is easily accessible in my pocket. If I need low light then I just get the Preon P2 out without much of a fuss.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Feb 28, 2015)

You are definitely not crazy, i had 3 EDC lights when i went on a trip. 2 Minimags and a LEDLenser T7. The AAA Minimag wasn't originally part of my EDC but i was with my dad and wanted to show him a set of AAA cells that was not operating at peak efficiency. I ended up carrying that light around. I had brought 5 lights with me total.

For regular days where i am at work or something 1 light is pretty much all i need, i'm generally in an area where there's emergency lighting and even if i have a light that isn't working i got my cellphone as a backup.


----------



## 416isToronto (Feb 28, 2015)

Never leave home without at least two!

Fenix LD01 always on the keychain.
Pants pocket: Eagletac D25C or Jetbeam RRT01 or Fenix LD02 or Thrunite T10S.
In winter coat: Thrunite Lynx or T30S.
Work/EDC bag: Eagletac GX25A3, Fenix PD35 and I have managed to attach a Ti Eagletac D25A in holster to a strap.

In the car: A 2 AA Mini Maglite, 2 AA Rayovac Indestructable & an Energizer headlamp.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Mar 1, 2015)

2
fenix e05 and a tn12


----------



## zipplet (Mar 1, 2015)

I probably carry too many as well. As of yesterday (the postman made a visit to my apartment ), my EDC and the reasoning behind them:

Always in my pocket (most used): *Olight S10R* - Very small for an EDC light with strong pocket clip so I won't lose it. Incredibly bright for its size, but good lower level modes available to give a useful amount of light for a fairly long run time. The magnetic charging means I can just dock it whenever I want to top up the battery making it extremely convenient as a main EDC light.

Always on my keyring: *Olight i3S* - Good mode spacing and the very low lumen "firefly" mode is a plus in the event of an emergency. AAA cells mean I can just pop in a battery from a store if necessary but I usually use eneloops. The glass window is a must for keychain carry. Eventually it might get scuffed up a little bit on the keyring, but it is not too expensive to replace if it dies after a few years (I had a Fenix E01 on my keyring for 6+ years, it still worked when I gave it to my brother and had a lot of character where it was worn!)

Backup pocket light (if weather is bad, or it's night when I leave): *Thrunite T10S NW* - Very tough wearing (SS), great LED tint/colour, good mode spacing and it runs on a common battery I can easily replace in an emergency.

Of course I have more powerful lights but I don't carry them everyday, so they don't make the list.

Until yesterday, I had not bought any new lights since 2012 (!!!) so my EDC was a little different. I used to carry a *Nitecore PD D10* (original model, still working) and *Lummi Raw NS* (all batteries worn out, no longer in use). My other lights were too big or did not qualify for EDC for some other reason.


----------



## Berneck1 (Mar 1, 2015)

I always have at least two lights on me. I am a big believer in the "two is one; one is none" philosophy. 

I primarily carry a Thrunite Ti3 and an Eagletac D25a. They are both very compact, and barely detectable on my keychain and in my pocket. They are true EDC lights in my opinion. I will also carry an 18650 light, like an Eagletac T25C2, but there are situations where it can become a bit cumbersome to have it on me.

Many don't agree with this, but I think you should ALWAYS have at least one common battery type (AAA, AA) flashlight on you at all times. The more "specialized" batteries can be hard to find or are very expensive if you need them in a pinch. That's why I like the D25a. It can take a 14500 battery, but I can switch to an AA in an emergency situation. And of course the Ti3 takes AAA's. I have been in a couple of situations where my CR123 light accidentally activated and the battery ran down. One time I couldn't find a replacement, and the other time I found one after looking in a few places, and they wanted $10 for one!!!! Since then, I always have two lights, and at least one is a common battery type.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## dc38 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ideally: 
1 superthrower
1 superflooder
1 edc long runtime/high output slim 18650
1 edc long runtime high output beater 18650
1 " " """"""""" 2xAA
1 keychain HCRI
2 2032 squeezies
2 2032 UV squeezies
A lighter
A glow in the dark rollup silicone sheet
A few small cyalumes in a plastic match carrier
A GITD paracord double bracelet


----------



## Shaifnan (Mar 1, 2015)

I always have a pluche with 2 AAA 2 AA and 2 CR123 (this are the one's that Come with the PD35) here the are €8,00 this is the reason I bought a Fenix 18650 3400mah. 

I find that the price for the CR123 not normal.


----------



## xzel87 (Mar 1, 2015)

On person, Thrunite T10S.

In casual sling bag (manpurse) Olight S20-L2. This sling bag is inside my work backpack.

In work backpack Lumintop Tool AAA

Car glovebox, Nitecore Mt21A

So I EDC at least 3 lights on weekdays and 2 lights on weekends/casual outings where I just take the sling bag.

Got a headlamp incoming, probably end up in my backpack as well...so additional 1 for edc


----------



## wjv (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> When I'm caving, it's a cavers rule to always have at least 3 light sources plus back up batteries.



That I understand 100%!!

Underground I'd have at least 3 lights with good run times and at least 2 spare battery reloads for each light.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 1, 2015)

On person 2-1 pocket sized light like my UC35 for example or my ZL SC600 MkII.
1 Eagletac light with the 2x18650 extension tube attached (rotate TX25C2, G25C2 MkII, T25C2) carried in my inside coat pocket.

In car-1 Fenix TK51
1 3rd Gen LED D cell Maglite


----------



## LeafSamurai (Mar 1, 2015)

ZL SC600 MKII in one pocket and PD35 in the other pocket. In my car will be the Nitecore CU6. LD50 and LD60 on the way and will find a suitable place for them 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## light_noob (Mar 2, 2015)

I only carry one flashlight with me. My trusty Fenix E12.


----------



## muhaha (Mar 2, 2015)

I only carry a keychain light, Quantum D2.


----------



## buds224 (Mar 3, 2015)

PD32UE - left pocket
PD32 1stgen with diffuser wand - right pocket
DQG titanium aaa - lanyard
INOVA Microlight STS - also on lanyard


----------



## Timothybil (Mar 3, 2015)

Always 2, if coat, jacket, or sweater three. If I think there might be a need, four. Also two in car.


----------



## kssmith (Mar 3, 2015)

It depends for me. If I am at work, then typically 2-3. I have a Surefire X300, a Peacekeeper on my belt, and a UNR Commander on my ring. As for when I am off, usually one. What light it is varies by day/mood. Sometimes my LD22, or a modified L1.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Mar 3, 2015)

usually 2. key chain LD01 and jacket pocket QPA-X. but lately i've been carry additional SC62w in jacket. not needed at all. what i should really be doing is adding another AAA light to keep in my pants pocket because everytime i get up from my desk i have no lights on me.


----------



## Shaquanda (Mar 3, 2015)

2-4 the fenix E15 on the keys a TK12 in the pocket something in the glovebox E35UE and TK35 in the patrol bag at work. E15 always there and a back up, TK12 because it still works, the E35 is not a tacticool light since no instant on, it is relegated to glovebox duty the TK35 is big and heavy. I need a bright light on patrol.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 4, 2015)

Just one main EDC light. Varies depending on my mood, what new light I have, or new light I've modded. In addition to my main EDC I have a tiny LED flashlight built into my Victorinox mini knife and my cell phone. But I really only use my EDC as a light.

My current EDC is this:



The homemade finish on the head looks a little rough in the picture, but is hardly noticeable in actual use. The 2 heatsink sleeves are removable. I can run the light with either, both or none installed. The extra heatsinking helps protect the hand and allows the light to run longer at max.

This is a heavily modified Convoy S2+ mini. The unmodified light was a tube style light sized for a single 18350 cell, tailcap clicky switch, and single emitter with aluminum OP reflector. I performed the following mods:

* Replaced emitter with triple-XPL 3D tint on copper Noctigon with widened Carclo 10507 optic.
* Replaced stock 1.5 amp driver with FET modded Nanjg 105C with DrJones' lumodrv e-switch firmware.
* Removed tailcap switch and shortened tailcap.
* Installed electronic side-switch on outside of head and built cover for it.
* Shortened pill allowing the light to fit a larger 18500 IMR cell.
* Build 2 removable heatsinks (one from copper other from aluminum).

As modded, this light is a pocket rocket. It's just 74mm long ... shorter than a Zebralight SC52, yet emits approximately 2500 lumens out-the-front at startup on a fresh cell! It wows everyone who sees it with its incredible output. The head gets very hot very fast, so I'll almost always use it with at least one of the heatsink sleeves.


----------



## MrLi (Mar 4, 2015)

Prometheus Beta QR2 - my keychain light
Zebralight SC52w - clips in my pocket (use this quite a lot, especially during the dark winter nights).
Zebralight SC600w - clips on my work bag-pack 
Eagletac P25LC2 diffuser - in my car's glovebox


----------



## MMD (Mar 14, 2015)

Usually two on me and at least three more in a bag close by. Lately it has been an E2E with TNT SingLED as my primary in left pocket. CQvn in a Surefire/Oveready build as a backup in left side pocket. 

EDC bag has a Wizard headlamp plus an L2P and an L2M as standard loud out. I will throw some others in there for extra flavor. The L2P and L2M are running Custom Lites drop ins. The great thing about those two is they can Lego to take a few different battery combos including AA.

Of course this leaves room for a knife, multi-tool, and pistol on my person. The EDC bag is never far off with everything else MacGyver needs. Am I crazy? Yes to some. Whatever. I am going to live my life the way I want to. And yes I will choose to use my crazy load of goodies to aid the naysayers. 

I love the comment about the "flashlight walk". In that case, one for each pocket. I do this when I get a new light and want to formally introduce its new family.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 15, 2015)

Up to 5 - 2 on my person, one in my bag, plus 2 in the car


----------



## Grijon (Mar 15, 2015)

MMD said:


> I love the comment about the "flashlight walk". In that case, one for each pocket. I do this when I get a new light and want to formally introduce its new family.



Yes sir!


----------



## recDNA (Mar 15, 2015)

3. D25C clicky on keychain. TC-R2 in pocket. Armytek Predator Pro in coat. I'm not counting the 3 in my car.


----------



## Berneck1 (Mar 15, 2015)

About 98% of the time I have at least two lights on me. Currently, those are the Eagletac D25a and Thrunite Ti. I like those two because they perform well and accept common battery types. The other 2% I have just the Eagletac. It's pretty much my go-to light for almost everything. I have a common battery light on me 100% of the time. About 30% of the time I'll have a third larger light like an Eagletac T25C2 or Thrunite Archer 2A. I only carry those if I have larger pockets, like in a coat or suit jacket.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj75 (Mar 16, 2015)

Average about 3, but today:

Fenix PD22UE
Sunwayman F40A / C25C Ti
Nitecore P36


----------



## safetythird (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh my. A site I can relate to. I carry not less than 3 in my truck and usually two on my person. It's dark in the winter and a light is always welcome. There are flashlights all over my house, you will never go more than 6 feet and there is a flashlight. Some are very powerful some just LED. I'm going to start learning all the different types I have. Just knowing this forum is here will help. Nova Scotia is dark in winter. SB


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 16, 2015)

Aside from the Photons on my key ring I typically carry one light,usually a foursevens Mini MLR or MLR2. I would probably carry a larger light like my MD2 but it is just too much bulk unless I am wearing a coat and have the extra pockets.I recently picked up an INOVA XP 2XAAA and have carried it along with a single AAA,CR123 or CR2 light.The XP's slim profile allows me to carry a 2nd larger light without adding much to my EDC profile.


----------



## 15hushabomb (Mar 16, 2015)

I am usually carrying 4 all times. One on me and 2 in my EOD bag. One in my bag.

1) Olight M18 striker on my person at all times. Handy flashlight to have as its discrete and uses 18650 batteries. Also 800 lumens as well so awesome for defensive purposes.

2) Foursevens quark turbo 123. Awesome light and great throw. 

3) Led Lenser MT7. 1st light ever purchased so has sentimental value. Awesome light to lend to a person. Still runs now.

4) Armytek Viking Pro 2.5. Newest light in the family. Will have to test soon and properly stretch it out


----------



## mudcamper (Mar 17, 2015)

Shaifnan said:


> Am i crazy or is the search for a good Light a never ending story?



You're asking the inmates of the asylum if you're crazy. Of course they are all going to tell you that you are not. If you ask anywhere else but here, most people would think you are a little crazy. Eccentric is perhaps a better word.

Even non-flashlight geeks probably can understand carrying two, if they are at all practical or preparedness minded. But more than that, you're eccentric. 

Personally, when I plan on NOT needing a light, I carry three. When I plan on needing a light (like going camping or something) I carry five. If I plan on playing with them, it's even more.


----------



## mbw_151 (Mar 17, 2015)

I carry a Photon Freedom whenever I have clothes on and am not going into the water. Beyond that, I have an HDS in my briefcase, a Surefire/Malkoff and Minimus in my car, and another Surefire/ Malkoff and Minimus inmy desk at work. That's just the routine stuff. If I'm out in the city at night I add a Fenix E99Ti. If I'm in the great outdoors, that's a reason to grab a few more. At home there's light to use, loaners and spares. Three lights unreasonable, not even close.


----------



## radiopej (Mar 17, 2015)

I've got my Fenix E99Ti around my neck almost all of the time. It only really comes off if I'm in the ocean or a pool, and that's if I'm staying for a while or going deeper.

My key and multi tool combo in my coin pocket is the Gerber Dime with an EagleTac D25C click. Then I have an Olight M10 on my belt which gets the most use when out and about.

I rotate an 18650 light in my bag, but there's always a spare PD32UE in the backpack with primaries.


----------



## Shaifnan (Mar 17, 2015)

At this moment i changed my EDC to two lights. The PD 35 (2014 edition) and the LD02. Because i didn't use the LD22 as much as the PD35 and LD02.

I have use the 18650 (3400 mah) from Fenix for the PD35.


----------



## FrankFlash (Mar 22, 2015)

My preferred EDCs change from time to time. Currently I have the Nitecore SRT5 in the original holster always at the belt. I'm a big fan of the magnetic ring control for brightness. At the key chain a got a Kraftmax X100E (small stainless steel AAA) and in my leatherman holster is always a Fenix E99 Ti. In my work jacket I got a LedLenser D14 and in my car a Solarforce L2N and a Jetbeam SRA40.


----------



## night.hoodie (Mar 22, 2015)

Is this a contest? Today, only 9.
Arc AAA UV, Turnigy IR Thermometer, Fenix E05ss, Thorfire TS07 w/ 10440 Li-ion, FourSevens Atom A0 w/ Red LED, Bic, Maglite Solitaire w/ 3.2v & MiniMag lamp, Maratac AAA Cu Rev. 2, and OfficeMax mini red laser pointer.










All are used, Arc the least, Bic or Maratac the most, but they all have their purpose. I need an AAA green LED thrower... probably have to go custom because I can't find any from OEM.


----------



## Taz80 (Mar 22, 2015)

Three at work, SC62w, H600fw and H502. These are only those on my person and doesn't include my tool belt, bag or truck. Around the house or out shopping etc. I carry two, at the moment an EYE10 and M10 but this changes often. For night walks I always add a larger light or two, such as a Wildcat or LD60.


----------



## dale.gribble (Mar 22, 2015)

When I am at work I carry a Fenix ld20 on my person and a Fenix tk70 in the car. I also have a surefire x300 on my duty pistol.

When I am off duty, I carry a foursevens quark.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 25, 2015)

Being small and weak, I only carry 2. An EagleTac D25A Ti Clicky N219 Emitter on my keys (too large for comfortable key carry, but I love the light and tint so I do it anyway). My other EDC light is a Nitecore SRT5, but it's too big and heavy so I'm going to try tge SRT3 for a change starting next week when it arrives. If that proves to be too large, I'll probably settle on a NW or multi-color Sunwayman of some flavor - I really like their lights!


----------



## more_vampires (Mar 25, 2015)

night.hoodie said:


> Is this a contest? Today, only 9.
> Arc AAA UV, Turnigy IR Thermometer, Fenix E05ss, Thorfire TS07 w/ 10440 Li-ion, FourSevens Atom A0 w/ Red LED, Bic, Maglite Solitaire w/ 3.2v & MiniMag lamp, Maratac AAA Cu Rev. 2, and OfficeMax mini red laser pointer.
> 
> 
> ...



Sir, I like the cut of your jib. 



Amelia said:


> Being small and weak



No such thing, friend. It only should affect the size and aspect ratio of your selected gear. It reminds me of a friend of mine with really small hands. She happens to prefer AAAx1/10440 lights and .380 or smaller. So you choose the gear that fits. 

Too big of a light has too many lumens or runtime hours. Too small has too few lumens or too few runtime minutes. It's a tough balancing act for anybody.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 26, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> No such thing, friend. It only should affect the size and aspect ratio of your selected gear. It reminds me of a friend of mine with really small hands. She happens to prefer AAAx1/10440 lights and .380 or smaller. So you choose the gear that fits.
> 
> Too big of a light has too many lumens or runtime hours. Too small has too few lumens or too few runtime minutes. It's a tough balancing act for anybody.



Yeah, I hear what you're saying. I like long-burning torches, but the extra bulk and weight of the batteries gets old.
I'm currently struggling with my Nitecore SRT5 - if it had a Neutral White or High CRI emitter, it would be almost my perfect EDC... but it's just too big. Hoping the SRT3 I ordered (it will be here next week) will fix that... the SRT5 is just on the edge of being too large/heavy.

Compromises everywhere - maybe someday we'll have fuel cell or Tritium batteries that will last 10X as long and weigh half as much! I can dream, right? 

Until then... we do the best with all the options available, considering our limitations.


----------



## Chay (Mar 27, 2015)

On me, most of the time, I have a Fenix E15 attached to my keys and a LD02 that goes in my backpocket with my wallet.


----------



## Jiri (Oct 20, 2015)

EDC 24/7 I carry Fenix PD22 UE, Fenix LD02, Olight S1 baton & NiteCore Tube. 

4 lights


----------



## jumpstat (Oct 21, 2015)

Only need one, either a haiku or a PDS.


----------



## akhyar (Oct 21, 2015)

Either a Sinner 18350 Ti or an Olight S1 Baton if I'm wearing a tight jeans


----------



## GearHunter (Oct 23, 2015)

Down to two now. Ditched the keychain light and sold the pd35. Now HDS clickie in my pocket and another in my work/truck bag.


----------



## MrJino (Oct 23, 2015)

I carry 1 on me, it's very helpful to have on a keychain, you never know when you'll need one. Qr beta

I keep a ready made in my backpack, which follows me to work.

I keep a cheap light in my car, was a gift from a friend, works fairly well.


----------



## mcbrat (Oct 23, 2015)

Mac' Tri-EDC Cu front pocket
Micro ATL G4 Cu on keychain
CooYoo Quantum Cu on keychain
Maratac AA in bag


----------



## Prepped (Oct 23, 2015)

Two. I always have a Ti2 on my keychain, what I carry otherwise varies now.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Oct 23, 2015)

A solarforce L2 on the left side of my belt and Eagletac D25A2 in my front right pocket. Then there are a few others in my go bag.


----------



## socom1970 (Oct 23, 2015)

Three or four for me, depending on if I'm in work uniform or civilian clothes:

- Surefire 2211 Luminox watchlight
- Eagletac D25 CM Titanium keyring light
- Malkoff MD2 Hi-Low+M61 219 leather belt pouch (work)
- HDS Rotary 200+AOTH Sharkskin belt pouch (off-work)
- Cool Fall 007 Tri-V2+Thor's Hammer belt pouch (off-work)


----------



## jmwking (Oct 24, 2015)

I usually have my two zebras - SC52w and H52Fw - and a spare battery. My phone, too, of course (ducks and covers...).

-jk


----------



## bubble (Oct 25, 2015)

At least 2 or 3..
mostly Ti V10R with ku 18650 body and xp-g warm Led
HDS neutral rotary, lf2xt (ku Ti 3rd run)


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Oct 28, 2015)

When working, usually 3. My single 16340 EDC in pant's pen pocket. An 18650 C8 light that I usually use on my bicycle's handlebar. And a single 16650 tactical light for backup. But just the first one on me; the other two are near my equipment or backpack. And on days off, just the EDC...


----------



## Father Azmodius (Oct 28, 2015)

Today I had 6 lights, 1 headlight, and 26 batteries. 

2 OR bodies (650and a 20)
2 cryos cooling heads (raw and black)
2 cryos cooling tails (raw and copper)
1 cryos 350 body in copper carbon fiber
1 FM copper cooling head

Then a TNC 18650 copper p60 host

An Olight S10 and Sunwayman V11 stay clipped to the bag

Last but not least.....a spark SX5


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 29, 2015)

Father Azmodius said:


> Today I had 6 lights, 1 headlight, and 26 batteries.
> 
> 2 OR bodies (650and a 20)
> 2 cryos cooling heads (raw and black)
> ...


My man!  :thumbsup:


----------



## magellan (Oct 29, 2015)

Father Azmodius said:


> Today I had 6 lights, 1 headlight, and 26 batteries.
> 
> 2 OR bodies (650and a 20)
> 2 cryos cooling heads (raw and black)
> ...



:twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## magellan (Oct 29, 2015)

My EDC set up varies somewhat, but this was it on a recent trip to Montreal, taken in the lounge at the Intercontinental hotel. This is what I had in my pockets. 

Not shown but in my day pack I also had an Olight i3s EOS AAA light, two iTP A2 CR2 lights, a Sipik AA light, battery holders for about a dozen batteries, two Mophie 6000 mAh USB power banks, and several small USB battery chargers (Xtar, Steve Ku, etc.) for a total of 7 lights.
.





CooYoo cool white 10180 stainless USB rechargeable light

Peak Eiger neutral white 10180 stainless with narrow optic

Thrunite AAA TiS neutral white XP-G2 version

Steve Ku Ti 10180 battery holder

GearBest stainless 10180 battery holder

The two battery cases are carried in a small two loop ammunition type holder (not shown in photo) with a Velcro back so it doesn't slip out of my pocket.


----------



## Arctonaut (Oct 29, 2015)

Usually two on work days, and they rotate between pocket and backpack. 1 small light, and a 1x18650 light.

Today's line up is the Thrunite TN12 2016 NW and the Olight S1 Baton.

Yesterday's line up was a Thrunite Ti and the Fenix PD35tac.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Oct 30, 2015)

Does this count as an EDC setup?


----------



## Father Azmodius (Oct 30, 2015)

Here's the additional 10lbs of lights and such I have today


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Oct 30, 2015)

Lost power at 10:25 p.m. two nights ago. Left pocket had Fenix E-15. Right pocket: NEBO keychain light clipped with Nitecore Tube, Eagletac D25AAA; D25C. Laptop bag right next to me: D25A, Manker A6, Nebo rechargable with self-encased 18650, and cheap reduced $2.00 light. Attached D25AAA's magnet to ceiling fan and smiled from ear to ear.


----------



## RickZ (Oct 31, 2015)

One is none, two is one, three is enough, four is tough.

So don't carry more than three unless you are nuts (or packin' key chains) or not working.

I carry two plus one in my backpack which I never go without when in out that has extra things like an umbrella and water, often I put other things in my backpack.
I used to carry extra batteries but not anymore I just pay attention. Carrying reliable flashlights replaces the idea of needing extra batteries or flashlights. 

Luxpro lp600 (drop it in compactor and I can replace it in one day for cheap, sometimes I need I light up the compactor shoot) then coast hx 5, and only one of several key chain lights, typically the streamlight keymate for its size and useable light runtime. Then my backpack has a light plus the light from my bicycle. Technically this would mean leaving the house with 5 lights on the daily.

Often I don't use the hx5 because it lacks lux, so I often do not take it. If I now I need to use my flashlights for hours at a time, I'll then take the hp550, or extra batteries. Often I use NiMH in the lights, and take alkaline batteries as a backup, unless I know in gonna get nuts, then I'll take extra NiMH.

I'd never take less than 2, a key chain, and then my main ( one of many but typically a disposable flashlight because I tend to loose and break things, and I have never been mugged but there is always a first.)

The most I will take in one time is on a hike, two poket sized, the hp550, the key chain, a spotlight, and a disposable which I use for running downhill while the other lights are all zipped up in pack or holster. So one hikes 6, plus one or two more if I bike to my hiking point, which I guess I do often, which makes 8, if you count the one in my pack that I use for lighting up the inside of the pack, I could have 9 in my person at one time, when and if I get a headlamp, 10. Plus batteries for each light except the coast which has never ra out of power in the time ubuse it for.


----------



## RickZ (Oct 31, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Yeah, I hear what you're saying. I like long-burning torches, but the extra bulk and weight of the batteries gets old.
> I'm currently struggling with my Nitecore SRT5 - if it had a Neutral White or High CRI emitter, it would be almost my perfect EDC... but it's just too big. Hoping the SRT3 I ordered (it will be here next week) will fix that... the SRT5 is just on the edge of being too large/heavy.
> 
> Compromises everywhere - maybe someday we'll have fuel cell or Tritium batteries that will last 10X as long and weigh half as much! I can dream, right?
> ...



Better batteries exist they are just not made for the public because you could never justify affording them, and when better stuff comes out(which is a paradox, because it already has,) you will still want better. Until it just gets stupid, but you know it will take until flashlights are pushing$100 for 10,000 lumens for 6 hours.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm in my jammies...so I only have two on me right now.

One cool to blind someone and one warm weapons grade to use david & goliath style if need be. 

Within arms reach are more though....


----------



## d1ggs13 (Nov 1, 2015)

I usually carry a small light on my keychain(prometheus Beta-QR or Quantum)and one in pocket(usually MAC Tri-EDC) I do a lot of work in basements and a light is always needed.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Nov 3, 2015)

Last night's group (since I got called in at 1:30 and had to search the wooded road). Duluth firehose pants and a Carhartt vest makes it easy to carry them all. Anybody recognize the scissors?


----------



## SemiMan (Nov 3, 2015)

Just one ..... really cool, it doubles as a communication device, portable computer, entertainment device ......


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 3, 2015)

Father Azmodius said:


> Last night's group (since I got called in at 1:30 and had to search the wooded road). Duluth firehose pants and a Carhartt vest makes it easy to carry them all. Anybody recognize the scissors?


Love the firehose pants, have 2 pair. 

Scissors appear to be electrician's scissors. I used to EDC a pair, plus an "electrician's knife" with a standard computer screwdriver on the side.

Ahh, those were the days.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Nov 3, 2015)

They'll cut up all my spare change except a nickel


----------



## Bigwilly (Nov 3, 2015)

Today's pocket dump




C20Cvn, S1vn, SL2Cvn, TX25C2vn, TISvn, and Tubevn. Cold steel Recon1 tanto folder, Leatherman ST300 and Micra. IPV Mini II Vape.


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 3, 2015)

Lol, BW, no grenades? 

Nice spread!


----------



## Bigwilly (Nov 3, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Lol, BW, no grenades?
> 
> Nice spread!



The crutches restrict how much I can carry. Lmao


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 3, 2015)

Bigwilly said:


> The crutches restrict how much I can carry. Lmao


Well up your game with "crutch bags."
http://www.crutcheze.com/OnlineCatalog/CRUTCH_BAGS__POCKET__POUCH-list.aspx

Maybe start bolting flashlights to your crutches with these mounts?
http://www.crutcheze.com/OnlineCatalog/Walker_Flashlights-list.aspx

I could see a "Flashaholic's Crutches" set with like 20 lights bolted onto them.


----------



## Bigwilly (Nov 3, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Well up your game with "crutch bags."
> http://www.crutcheze.com/OnlineCatalog/CRUTCH_BAGS__POCKET__POUCH-list.aspx
> 
> Maybe start bolting flashlights to your crutches with these mounts?
> ...



OMG thats freaking hilarious. I got a knee scooter I could trick out also.


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 3, 2015)

Bigwilly said:


> OMG thats freaking hilarious. I got a knee scooter I could trick out also.


Get TeslaDownUnder in on it, he's got a 100,000 lumen led bike light setup.  He's a CPFer by the way.

http://tesladownunder.com/WorldsBrightestBike.htm


----------



## Bigwilly (Nov 3, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Get TeslaDownUnder in on it, he's got a 100,000 lumen led bike light setup.  He's a CPFer by the way.
> 
> http://tesladownunder.com/WorldsBrightestBike.htm



I'm actually speechless.....


----------



## Tac Gunner (Nov 3, 2015)

LetThereBeLight! said:


> Lost power at 10:25 p.m. two nights ago. Left pocket had Fenix E-15. Right pocket: NEBO keychain light clipped with Nitecore Tube, Eagletac D25AAA; D25C. Laptop bag right next to me: D25A, Manker A6, Nebo rechargable with self-encased 18650, and cheap reduced $2.00 light. Attached D25AAA's magnet to ceiling fan and smiled from ear to ear.



Sounds like you lived up to your username lol. Pretty nifty thinking putting it on the ceiling fan, I would have just tail stood it without even thinking of using the fan.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 4, 2015)

two modified D cell Mags in the car, one small one with me at job #1. At job #2 (night security) I brink up to 6 for a full shift.


----------



## xzel87 (Nov 4, 2015)

Surefire 6P in holster, hooked to edc bag molle webbing, Manker A6, clipped to molle webbing as well. Either one goes in pocket when the bag gets left behind.


----------



## Grijon (Nov 4, 2015)

xzel87 said:


> Surefire 6P in holster...



Say there, xzel87, what holster do you use?


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Nov 4, 2015)

Tac Gunner said:


> Sounds like you lived up to your username lol. Pretty nifty thinking putting it on the ceiling fan, I would have just tail stood it without even thinking of using the fan.



Yeah, I was like 'this is a bummer because I'll miss the rest of this program' but then I was like grinning for almost forever because I guess I broke through my "denial" of my flashaholicness and worked on something I was writing until I got tired for bed. But I kept looking out at neighbors' homes and noticed no flashlights used by anyone, I couldn't really believe that every single person headed to bed early! Or did they?


----------



## xzel87 (Nov 4, 2015)

Grijon said:


> Say there, xzel87, what holster do you use?



Since you asked, I have no shame!, it's a generic ultrafire holster with snap button, not sure if it was designed for molle but the strap with snap fits exactly 2 rows, also has a D-ring. Pretty sweet for about 5 dollars.

It is a bit too long for stock surefire 6P but stuffing some bits of cloth at the bottom of holster fixed that. It also has some sort of friction cloth near the opening so if light is carried bezel down it won't be so easy to fall out if the cover comes undone for some reason.


----------



## Grijon (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for the great response, xzel87!


----------



## Roger Sully (Nov 5, 2015)

I saw this thread and started going thru everything I have with me today, on person and in backpack, might be a little overkill....

EagleTac D25c, Nitecore P20, Olight Mini Intimidator, Olight S30R, HDS 120T, L2m w/Sportac Triple, EagleTac D25LC2, Nitecore TM26, Nitecore Tube, SS Preon Revo(on keys).


----------



## sidecross (Nov 5, 2015)

I usually use two lights; an Eagletac D25C'Clicky' 1CR123A battery in a 'watch pocket' and currently a Fenix PD40 Cree MT-G2 and 26650 battery.


----------



## magellan (Nov 5, 2015)

Father Azmodius said:


> Does this count as an EDC setup?



LOL

It counts as a big rubberized incandescent. 

And with a steerable user interface.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Nov 5, 2015)

There's a 42" led light bar under the Hellas on the roof


----------



## magellan (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow. Very cool.

"Hellas".....isn't that Greece in Greek?


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 5, 2015)

Hellenic lights.  The Torch of Athena! (Athens)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olympic_flame


----------



## magellan (Nov 5, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Hellenic lights.  The Torch of Athena! (Athens)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olympic_flame



Ahhh. Well, you know what they say, beware of Greeks bearing Trojans. LOL


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 5, 2015)

Father Azmodius said:


> Last night's group (since I got called in at 1:30 and had to search the wooded road). Duluth firehose pants and a Carhartt vest makes it easy to carry them all. Anybody recognize the scissors?
> 
> In the Phone company in CT we call them shears. I've carried a pair on my belt for the last 20 years and use them daily. They are very handy and will cut almost anything.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Nov 5, 2015)

Bingo.....I'm Verizon landline (still in copper) in the DC/Baltimore area.


----------



## RedLED (Nov 5, 2015)

Father Azmodius said:


> Last night's group (since I got called in at 1:30 and had to search the wooded road). Duluth firehose pants and a Carhartt vest makes it easy to carry them all. Anybody recognize the scissors?


Your Holiness: 

You carry the orange one everyday? What about scratches? Love the electrician's scissors, are they Klein?


----------



## RedLED (Nov 5, 2015)

I carry 7, yes you read that right right 7!

1. Haiku right front pocket clipped.
2. Some other McGizmo in my left rear back pocket
3. Aeon clipper to my Left pocket with a 25 McGizmo clip
4. Ti Mini Quark in my watch pocket.
5. Ti. Killer on jet my chain.
6. La Petite Killer on my neck lanyard
7. On my vehicle only keys, a Photon Micro Light.

Have won more money than you can imaging, paid for several McGizmos, easy, easy. and paid the tabs countless times.

Try it you will make hundreds or more in one night. Just know where you are pull a stunt like this. We go to nice places, as country club people love to bet, my wife stars it off with he's carrying seven flashlights, and they can't slap the money down quick enough, I stat with a hundred, and it goes from there.

See these People still think of lights as big things, I even take my jacket off...we could live off this trick if we had to, try it, it is fun.


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 6, 2015)

Lol, never thought of betting flashlight stunts for money. I could have maybe pulled $500 from a group of LEO, but now they're wise to what I'm packing.


----------



## mindlessmark07 (Nov 11, 2015)

These days, I've been carrying a foursevens boltaction and my Tain Flute. Strange, but I feel compelled to have a backup.


----------



## Bigwilly (Nov 11, 2015)

6 today. TX25C2vn twins, SL2Cvn, S1vn, TubeVN, and TISvn


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 11, 2015)

Oveready WASP and HDS 170n rotary today. Cpf preon on keys.


----------



## mina (Nov 12, 2015)

I always carry at least 2 with me plus whatever is in the purse.


----------



## Bigwilly (Nov 12, 2015)

I have 5 today. C20Cvn, SL2Cvn, S1vn, TISvn and TubeVN.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Nov 12, 2015)

And


----------



## adrock25 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have them stashed around the house and car, but currently don't carry any with me. One of the reasons I've been on the forum lately was looking for a slim penlight I could drop in my pocket. I edc a pocketknife (today a swiss army alox cadet) and sometimes a Ruger LCP, but light is lacking.


----------



## Mountain (Jan 30, 2016)

adrock25 said:


> I have them stashed around the house and car, but currently don't carry any with me. One of the reasons I've been on the forum lately was looking for a slim penlight I could drop in my pocket. I edc a pocketknife (today a swiss army alox cadet) and sometimes a Ruger LCP, but light is lacking.


I've been looking for the same, right now the thorfire pfo4 is in the lead. 2AA 210lm. For 19 bucks with a code.*PF04CODE saw it on someone's review. Hope this helps.*


----------



## guthrie (Jan 30, 2016)

Usually one when I leave the house at this time of year (Winter in Scotland). However there's one sat in the car all the time, and if I'm off walking or a weekend away I carry 2 or 3. Never needed the extras though, but it helpds to be prepared.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 30, 2016)

I went out last night, and will be out tonight with my entire custom collection: Lummi Wee SS, Lummi Raw Ti and McGizmo Haiku Hi-CRI. No shelf-queens here! Sometimes the Haiku gets swapped out for a Nitecore EC11, so I always have a minimum of three.

EDIT: I'm lying, I've forgotten the two that I customised myself: Mag 2D ROP and Surefire E1e with LumensFactory HO-9 bulb and AW RCR123A cell. In fact, them two aren't getting the use they deserve.


----------



## dmattaponi (Jan 30, 2016)

Two...a Fenix LD09 in my pocket, and a Fenix E05 on my keychain.


----------



## tops2 (Jan 30, 2016)

Typically I carry 3.

I have one of those keychain that detached into 2 bunches (car and rest of my keys). So I have a Nitecore tube on one set and Rayus C01 on the other set. Then I'll bring the Olight S1 or Zebralight SC5w depending in situation.


----------



## jdboy (Jan 30, 2016)

Typically I'll carry 2. Usually one is a single 16340/18350 size light and one 18650 (usually a modded 6P) size. The small light tends to be the most used for general lighting. The larger light is for extended run times or when I just need a little more reach.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 30, 2016)

One primary light in my pocket (either Fenix LD12 or Olight S1/S2), and one keychain light on my key ring (Olight i3E EOS)... I cannot envision any circumstance in which I would need to carry more than 2 light sources on me - unless maybe I was going overnight camping and in which case I would pack an additional light in a backpack or something...


----------



## ewhenn (Jan 31, 2016)

Normally two. Fenix E01 on keychain, Thrunite T10S pocket.

When Hiking outdoors three. Fenix E01 Keychain, Nitecore MT10A, Fenix HL 23 headlamp. Also when day/weekend hiking, 3 extra NiMH AA, and 1 extra NiMH AAA.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 31, 2016)

around 4, 3 on me.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 31, 2016)

These days I'm actually down to only carrying a single light, on my keychain - an E05.
I also have an E01 on my work keys.

The reasons I don't EDC more than the keychain lights are:
If I'm at home I have plenty of lights available.
If I'm in one of my vehicles I have a light in the glovebox.
If I'm at work I have stored lights throughout the building, with several in my office.
If I'm leaving the house and may not be back before dark I usually take another light with me - but I don't EDC them as a matter of course, like I used to; the E05 has that covered.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 31, 2016)

Tube on keyring. v11r or TC-R2 in pocket. tc62w in coat pocket. Eyes open for something small with more throw for coat. Could easily carry ZL in pocket.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 31, 2016)

Used to EDC three (3) of the following Torches:

4Sevens Preon Polished Ti (lost) * * *
SF.M2.Centurion
SF.PX2.Fury.IntelliBeam

Now it's only the 2 SFs on a daily basis.

* * *


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 31, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> Last night's group (since I got called in at 1:30 and had to search the wooded road). Duluth firehose pants and a Carhartt vest makes it easy to carry them all. Anybody recognize the scissors?



Hahah the thought of you carrying all these lights on you reminds me of a scene from the 80's movie 'I'm Gonna Git You Sucka', where one of the characters is gearing up for an armed raid and the movie shows him getting ready by outfitting himself with a firearm for every pocket of his attire... 

That's a lot of lights! : )


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 31, 2016)

If I were lost, I would be so happy to know Father was searching for me. I assume he found his target!
Being a true flashlight freak, he probably spotted his target right quickly, but kept searching just to use the lights more! Lights that work as well as his collection can take all fun of actually using the light away too quickly!

For some odd reason, this reminds me of when a friend asks if you have a light, then you give them your cheapest & weakest, then they say, Man, this thing is bright! That is music to a flashaholics ears!


----------



## kj75 (Feb 4, 2016)

Mostly about 3, today 4:

- Thorfire S70
- Klarus RS30
- Eagtac DX30L2-R
- MecArmy PT16


----------



## cancow (Feb 7, 2016)

Unless you live and work in a cave then yes, 3 lights is rediculous.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Feb 7, 2016)

Does a manhole count? Different lights for different purposes. I carry a throw, a flood, and one for runtime at least.


----------



## Jim17 (Feb 10, 2016)

In my pocket, a Foursevens Mini MA, and a Fenix E11 in the briefcase. In the car, a Jetbeam BC10 and a Nitecore P16.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 15, 2016)

Simply two (2) SF Flashlights these days:

One on my person as depicted here:







The second (backup) as shown here attached to my S.O.Tech Go Bag:






That is all for now!


----------



## Inebriated (Feb 15, 2016)

Two. Three if you count an iPhone.

And four, whenever I pick up an XC1 for the G19.

I carry a Surefire Sidekick for utility tasks, a defensive light (my E1D was lost last week in a horrible fit of generosity, but I have an EB1 on the way now), and, of course, the phone...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 15, 2016)

Usually two. On flooder & one thrower. As to which two, it depends on the circumstances ranging from 2 ounce lights to nearly 2 pound flashlights. 

When just having fun with flashlights, I carry both cases of lights.


----------



## BennyBoomBox (Feb 15, 2016)

I carry my E05 on my pant loop and have my MH10 on my belt.


----------



## david57strat (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm traveling super light, today (only four lights. I think that's a record low, for me lol).

I've got a Zebralight SC600w Mk II L2 on my belt, next to my iPhone, an Eagletac DX30LC2 in my front right cargo pocket, and Solarforce L2P with a Sportac triple Nichia 219 2-mode drop-in, with a little tiny Fenix E15 2016 Edition, in the same Olight holster, at 9 o'clock on my belt.

I'm not carrying a pack, today, or I'd have a whole lot more . I recently lost my beloved Zebralight SC62w, or it'd be five, and that (one) would be in my front left pocket.

I like to have multiple tint and beam choices, always at my disposal. One or two lights won't really cover everything (to my liking); and I'm a fanatic about having (tint/beam/user and user interface) choices, all the time...and that's without a backpack. When actually _carrying _a pack, choices are all the more varied, and the extra weight isn't really an issue .

A favorite warm emitter of mine is the XM-L 7C, or the XP-L U5 7A3, found in some of my Solarforce L2 hosts.

A few years ago, I carried as many as ten lights, on-person (back when I went crazy, maxing out my belt holsters and cargo pockets. Full-on mall ninja look (not that I ever cared how it looked, to others). I just got _tired _of carrying all that weight, all the time, on my person, so I toned things down - a little, anyway.


----------



## BULLYBOY13 (Feb 17, 2016)

I carry 3 lights on me. energizer light on my keychain and a fenix PD32UE and a fenix E12


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Feb 17, 2016)

I usually have a minimum of 3 at any time. Now that I have the FourSevens Navi and Quark Smart, sometimes it is 4 or 5...


----------



## ronniepudding (Feb 17, 2016)

On a typical work day, there's a Lumintop Tool or Worm in my pocket, a Nitecore Tube on my key ring, and a Foursevens Atom AAF in my bag ... and during the winter when I'm always leaving work well after dark, I usually keep a 2xAA (rotating between Olight T25 or Fenix LD20 or Foursevens Quark) in the bag as well for good measure. 

That's not counting the lights in my car... :/


----------



## nomadtor416 (Feb 23, 2016)

Usually just two -- Sky Lumen 2 and the light in my LG G4 -- and at night I usually add on the TN36UTvn.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 24, 2016)

2 lights. Got it worked out to a AAA Nichia 4 mode twisty with a comfortable neck cord, the cord lashed to the light so it will pull free before I could strangle, somewhere between 15-40 lbs, not sure, depends on how tight I do the lashing I guess; and an excellent 18650 powered ZL angle head light which stays in my jeans pocket 24-7, with a ZL "H" style pocket clip permanently attached with the help of marine heat shrink tubing. 
It's a perfect combo for me. The AAA Twisty always starts on moonlight and it's easy to bite/carry, makes it easy to find my way around, or to find my pants, where the 18650 powered light stays. 
That's two lights, around 4oz. total, and 4-5 months of moonlight if necessary, the one around my neck will give me up to 50 hours to find my pants, lol... or rather 10 hours of sufficient light to find them almost immediately. 
Better living through better, and fewer moving parts.


----------



## wolfgaze (Feb 24, 2016)

david57strat said:


> *A few years ago, I carried as many as ten lights, on-person (back when I went crazy, maxing out my belt holsters and cargo pockets*. Full-on mall ninja look (not that I ever cared how it looked, to others). I just got _tired _of carrying all that weight, all the time, on my person, so I toned things down - a little, anyway.



Out of curiosity I must inquire - what is the mindset or line of thinking that leads to one carrying 10 flashlights at a time?


----------



## AustinWolv (Feb 24, 2016)

Two currently...... Hanko zirconium Twisted Trident in pocket and Mecarmy SGN3 on my keychain.


----------



## Minimoog (Feb 24, 2016)

Only one on my keys - one of those free blue Battery Junction ones. I can't find a better light that is as small but does not cost the earth, so I use it to the max. Trouble is I hate carrying anything - I can't stand jingling and rattling as I walk or lumpy pockets filled with bits and bobs.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 24, 2016)

^^ ironically this from a guy with a 100 watt bulb in a mag. lol...

I'd like to see car makers put the type of light you speak of minimoog in their key fobs....separate cell for the light though.


----------



## dhunley1 (Feb 24, 2016)

When out and about, usually two. I rotate a few lights as my primary and I keep an E05 on my keys.


----------



## seery (Feb 24, 2016)

Our truck bag is a Maxpedition MPB and anytime we leave the house it comes with us. 

Inside the MPB are these 3 lights... 

TK75 2015
HL55 Headlamp
TK35UE 2015 XHP50


----------



## Father Azmodius (Feb 24, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> Out of curiosity I must inquire - what is the mindset or line of thinking that leads to one carrying 10 flashlights at a time?



My workday doesn't necessarily end at 5. I could be out all night and need anywhere from a flood for worksite illumination to trying to find a pole or cable many yards off. The right tool (or light) makes the job easier


----------



## Minimoog (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes, that would be truly useful. Any chance of cramming a Nichia 219b and some thermal padding in that fob? I'd rather have a good flashlight fob than a remote locking feature - which, along with electric windows, is something I can cheerfully do without.


----------



## Torky455 (Feb 24, 2016)

Lately I'm at 4. An LOD on the key chain, an SC62W clipped in a front pocket and an S1 Baton in the RF pocket (love that magnetic base!). Being winter, there has been up until now, an SC600 II in my coat pocket. As of last night it has been replaced (at least for now) by my new P12GT. I've been wanting a compact (single 18650) thrower for a while and it seems to fit the bill pretty well. Not sure I love the 2 button UI, but it nice to have the momentary option.


----------



## day2k (Feb 26, 2016)

Just a small AAA one on my keychain. Fits my needs, but I'm planning to get my first single 18650 flashlight. I dont usually walk outside in the dark, but the satisfaction of having a high output EDC light is tempting. I'll have to figure out a good way to carry it though...maybe new pants with hidden thigh pockets


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 26, 2016)

Tonight I went walking with 15.
Why not 16 you ask?

Only had 15 pockets.


----------



## greatscoot (Feb 26, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> Last night's group (since I got called in at 1:30 and had to search the wooded road). Duluth firehose pants and a Carhartt vest makes it easy to carry them all. Anybody recognize the scissors?



I recognize those Klein Scissors. Their factory used to be walking distance from my house.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Feb 26, 2016)

One of the single greatest tools I carry, and they're fun at parties as I cut quarters into slivers.


----------



## novice (Mar 1, 2016)

Normally at least two. Fenix P2D 1xCR123a ("main light"), and PeakSolutions 1xAA "Baltic" on CountyComm.com "6 inch mechanic cable keychain". 1 spare battery in container on cable keychain. If it's jacket weather, then a 2xCR123a in jacket pocket.


----------



## novice (Mar 1, 2016)

Normally at least two. Fenix P2D 1xCR123a ("main light"), and PeakSolutions 1xAA "Baltic" on CountyComm.com "6 inch mechanic's cable keychain". 1 spare battery for each in containers on cable keychain. If it's jacket weather, then I will also have a 2xCR123a in jacket pocket.


----------



## MrNeal (Mar 1, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## 425_ (Mar 1, 2016)

Usually there is room in my pocket for one light.


----------



## Anthon01 (Mar 2, 2016)

Actually one light in my jacket's pocket, a Manker U11

In summer it will be replaced with a DQG Tiny AA as a keychain


----------



## Archangel72 (Mar 2, 2016)

Could have sworn I replied to this before 

Used to be one or two Now its three

Fenix PD35-tac
ToolVn ( Awesome little light )
SGN3vn ( nice keychain light with Red and UV also ) Very handy little bugger


----------



## Tired of darkness (Mar 2, 2016)

Im new to the world of lights, Up until now its just been a streamlight stinger, small AA light and a Princeton tech headlamp. seeing how powerful some of these small led lights are i will be doing some more shopping


----------



## Frdlite (Mar 5, 2016)

Up to now I have an Inova so on my key chain and a 6p with a malkoff m61 in my laptop bag


----------



## Max225729 (Mar 8, 2016)

Currently I carry a huge 1000L Bushnell that drains 9AA in 2 hours lol a colmen 600L (only uses 6AA) and a few 100L Junkers. This gets me through one night of hiking. Sufice to say I been dreaming of a real flashlight.


----------



## Bigwilly (Mar 8, 2016)

Max225729 said:


> Currently I carry a huge 1000L Bushnell that drains 9AA in 2 hours lol a colmen 600L (only uses 6AA) and a few 100L Junkers. This gets me through one night of hiking. Sufice to say I been dreaming of a real flashlight.



Time to move up brother. Vinh has some stuff for around $100.00 that takes rechargeables and puts out plenty of lumens in a compact package. Just think of how much you'll save in AAs.


----------



## Kudzu (Mar 16, 2016)

I was just walking down a city street, in broad daylight, and realized I had five lights on me. Two 1xAAA in my pocket organizer, a floody 1x16340 on my keys, a 1x18650 with some throw on the outside of my computer backpack, and a simple 1xAA push-the-button-and-light-comes-out loaner inside the bag. Spare CR123A and AA cells for the last two are in there as well. 

I gotta say, it felt pretty good.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 16, 2016)

Max225729 said:


> Currently I carry a huge 1000L Bushnell that drains 9AA in 2 hours lol a colmen 600L (only uses 6AA) and a few 100L Junkers. This gets me through one night of hiking. Sufice to say I been dreaming of a real flashlight.



You're among friends here. Welcome to the site.

You'll be surprised how useful pocket size 1aa or aaa can be, allowing you to save the fuel those guzzlers need when flat out brightness is required.


----------



## Skeeterg (Mar 16, 2016)

Just one if I am carrying.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Mar 17, 2016)

At least 2 usually 3.
SF E1D with olight rcr123
SF Titan A clicky with eneloop pro
SF P1R with olight 3600 18650


----------



## SVT-ROY (Mar 17, 2016)

RedLED said:


> Your Holiness:
> 
> You carry the orange one everyday? What about scratches? Love the electrician's scissors, are they Klein?



Never looked to see if there was an answer but those are gingher scissors, garuntee it.

And what's the deal with people that don't work in the dark or work in very well lit places, I feel bad for you when the power goes out. Someone will take your lunch monies lol


----------



## tonkem (Mar 17, 2016)

Normally 2 on me, with one or more in the car. 
1. Zebralight Sc63
2. Surefire E1L or EB1
3. Surefire Peacekeeper
4. Zebralight H600 II

Peacekeeper and H600 are kept in the glove box of the car. 63 and Surefire E1L or EB1 are on my person, almost all the time. One for flood, the other for throw.


----------



## StorminMatt (Mar 23, 2016)

These days, I carry a Lumintop Worm N219 SS on my keys and an SC62d in my pocket. The Worm has quite a nice tint (as you would expect), and is bright enough to use as a backup if I forget the SC62d. The SC62d also has a nice tint. And although it is certainly not the brightest 1x18650 light out there, there are VERY FEW situations where 320 lumens just isn't enough. In fact, just last night, I went for a night hike. I realized I forgot my Fenix PD40. But the SC62d was ample. Also, the SC62d is not much bigger than your average 1xAA light, but is much brighter than most and has enough runtime that it is FINE for a nighttime walk or hike, even with a half discharged battery.


----------



## iacchus (Mar 23, 2016)

These days? 
One on my keychain, one in my pocket, and two or three in my bag,depending on what I have forgotten at work that day.

a beta QR on the keychain, a little baton s1 in the coin pocket of my jeans, and whatever is in my bag.


----------



## david57strat (Mar 30, 2016)

A couple of days ago, it was these:





Left to Right (First five, on-person; last five, including the HC50, in a backpack compartment):


Fenix E15 2016 Edition (the only 16340 light in the bunch) 
Zebralight SC600w Mk III 
Zebralight SC600w Mk II L2 
Eagletac DX30LC2 
Solarforce L2P host, with B6 stainless bezel and Sportac Triple Nichia 219B 2-mode drop-in 
Solarforce L2N with B6 stainless bezel, and Erik Kress XM-L 7C 5-mode drop-in 
Solarforce L2N with Customlites XP-L Hi Neutral White (5000K), 3 amp driver, 3-mode drop-in 
Fenix PD40 (the only one in the bunch running on a 26650 battery) - MTG2 
Nitecore P25 
(In the foreground) Nitecore HC50 Headlamp 

I like having multiple tint options at my disposal, whenever possible. I prefer having at least one cool, one neutral, and warm light, readily available. I tend to use neutral emitters, the most of all, and I find that the Nichia 219B triple in the Solarforce L2P, and the neutral emitters in the Zebralights are the most heavily used lights, among the bunch, in most instances.

When I can only carry one light, on person (at work, for instance. In instances like that, the others are in my pack, which I have within arm's reach), it's always the Zebralight SC600w Mk III. It's extremely flexible, with a wide range of outputs, a super intuitive user interface, and fantastic thermal regulation. 

I wish all lights were thermally regulated like this, rather than having fixed timed step-down output.

About the only thing I miss, while using that, is having the momentary feature (no forward clicky tail switch). Aside from that. it's a perfect EDC light, most of the time - easily pocket-carried. The neutral tint on that light is superb.

A dedicated headlamp can be extremely handy, albeit not heavily used. It's like having a spare tire for your vehicle. You never known when you'll need it, until you need it. Sometimes, it's invaluable, being able to have both of your hands free, while doing work. 

I tend to favor 18650-based lights (even for EDC), because of the higher output performance, and the much longer run times (on the lower outputs). This kind of flexibility is very important to me, and the added weight of carry feels like a small price to pay, for this flexibility.


----------



## Lateck (Apr 1, 2016)

Currently I carry 2 and have others in my vehicles. OLight S10R on my belt key ring and a S30R in my pocket next to my folder.
Many folks question my carrying a flashlight but I read a statement some time back: "If you knew that there was a 60% chance of rain, would you carry an umbrella? Well, I can guarantee a 100% chance of darkness today!"

Lateck,


----------



## iacchus (Apr 1, 2016)

These days, 3. One in my pocket, one on my Keychain, and a spare in the bag. It's not as over the top as it sounds, I promise.


----------



## Gunnerboy (Apr 2, 2016)

For work, between what I pocket-carry and what I keep in my Timbuk2 bag, I just have FOUR lights:



*BLF A6* (18650) in my pocket, as my primary EDC
*Rayus C01* on my keychain
*BLF A6* (18650) in my bag >> *because I like redundancy*
*XinTD C8* (XP-G2) in my bag, in case I need throw.


----------



## joechina (Apr 6, 2016)

I carry a Nitecore Tube on my keycain. I like to travel light.
- extremly light 
- rechargeable
- 1h runtime on max 45lm 
- UI is great

I need 99% light within 1 to 2 meters, so around 50 lumen is sufficent. If I need more, I get a decent light for the job.


----------



## sticktodrum (Apr 6, 2016)

I've gotten away from anything but AAA sized lights for EDC. These days, usually a Lumintop Tool or the Illumn.com Preon w/ Nichia. Anything neutral or high CRI.

So...just one.


----------



## mjpgolf1 (Apr 6, 2016)

I usually have at least 3 with me. 1 on my keys, as of recent has been the Mecarmy SGN3, 1 in my front left pocket, which is one of my 30 edc lights that I pick from daily, and then 1 in a holster on the outside of my EDC bag, has been my Nitecore MT2A. 

I change out my pocket carry daily but lately I've been quite fond of my Olights. Between the S1 baton, S15R, S2 baton, and my latest acquisition the S30R II. Love the quality and performance of these lights.


----------



## Sharpenologist (Apr 8, 2016)

At least two... A copper Maratac in my pocket, and a small button cell light on the Keychain with my car key... Sometimes I will carry a Surefire E2D also, if I know that I will be out late or parking in a poorly lit area... 

Just seems like a good habit to have...


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 8, 2016)

How many? Yikes. Let's see…

On my corpus:
• Klarus MiX6 with Eneloop Pro on my keychain, it's *always* there
• Usually a AA/1450 clipped to my pocket, today it's a Spark SL5 (although if it turns on in my pocket once more, it's going back to the Drawer of Antiquities from whence it came)

If I have my EDC bag on me:
• Thrunite "Archtron" (Neutron v1 head + Archer v1 forward click tail) + 14500 tucked in the straps on the outside
• Zebralight HL401 headlamp + Eneloop Pro inside
• Red Glo-Toob AAA on a lanyard in a pocket, can be hung on the back as a marker if needed
• CountyComm ARES-SO coin-cell light, on one of those retractable badge lanyards, clipped inside the top of the bag (mostly just for rummaging around inside the bag)

If I'm in my truck:
• Surefire G2 (yellow, to match my Xterra) with Solarforce XM-L drop in + 17670
• Streamlight Argo HP headlamp with 17670
• 4xCR123A cells for backup

If I'm at work:
• assortment of old throw-away AA, AAA and coin-cell lights as loaners, since everybody know I'm "That guy with the flashlights"

If I'm at home:
• Thrunite Scorpion V2 on the nightstand, set on Low, for navigating the house in the middle of the night, yet one knob flick away from 760 lumens for "Honey, did you hear THAT?"
• And… well… suffice it to say I don't have to reach far in *any* room for another light, m'kay?


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 8, 2016)

sticktodrum said:


>



Ooooh, Alox and copper, two great tastes that taste great together! :twothumbs


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 8, 2016)

SVT-ROY said:


> And what's the deal with people that don't work in the dark or work in very well lit places, I feel bad for you when the power goes out. Someone will take your lunch monies lol



"Ah PITY da foo's!" — Mr. T

I used to get flack at work for always carrying a flashlight (or several, plus multitool, plus folding knife). Keep in mind, we all worked in a windowless room in the belly of the corporate HQ. One day during a storm, the lights *did* go out. While everyone started to freak, without a word I grabbed the 14500 light off my bag, turned it on HIGH, and tail-stood it on the cubicle wall by my desk. Lit up the whole office. 

Power came back after a half hour or so; later, one of my cow-orkers leaned into my cube and said under his voice, "OK, no more razzing you about the hardware. Promise!".

My victory was complete.


----------



## JPA261 (Apr 8, 2016)

Been a while since I posted on this thread, but since some lights have changed I'll post again.

On me:
- Surefire E2D with Malkoff E2 head
- Malkoff MDC single output 
- Maglite Solitaire light on my keychain

EDC Bag:
- First Light TORQ
- Malkoff MDC

Car:
-Streamlight SL20X with Malkoff drop in


----------



## firesure (Apr 10, 2016)

Three:

original Surefire 6p with a Cree XM-L drop in (smooth reflector)

stock Surefire G2 as backup

now also carrying a Maglite 6D which is going to be a project light


----------



## blah9 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've recently switched edc lights. Lately I've been carrying a stock Fenix TK09 along with the LD01. It has more throw than the modded PD35VN triple XPL I carried before that, so for now it's been fun to have that on my belt. It's larger though and not as nice for things up close.


----------



## eh4 (Apr 10, 2016)

Gryffin said:


> "Ah PITY da foo's!" — Mr. T
> 
> I used to get flack at work for always carrying a flashlight (or several, plus multitool, plus folding knife). Keep in mind, we all worked in a windowless room in the belly of the corporate HQ. One day during a storm, the lights *did* go out. While everyone started to freak, without a word I grabbed the 14500 light off my bag, turned it on HIGH, and tail-stood it on the cubicle wall by my desk. Lit up the whole office.
> 
> ...



;-)


----------



## eh4 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm up to 2-3 lights daily carry now, that's plenty. 
I'm a handyman/odd job, trouble shooter, the odder the better sort of independent.
Sharing 18650 battery type between the AT P V3 in back pocket and ZL H600wMkII in front pocket works well, without getting in the way or being excessive. 

For #3 I've worked out a lashing system for a neck cord that keeps an AA L3 L10 Nichia twisty around my neck, that I'm confident can't strangle me to death if I get hung on a ladder or something, it seems to pull loose with about 20-40 (50?) lbs tension. 
I'll put away the AT Predator to go out socializing, and I'd put away the ZL 600w Mk II for a beach party or something, but there's no reason to put away the L3 L10 4 mode Nichia, maybe it'll go as far away as the night stand.


----------



## camelight (Apr 11, 2016)

Most of the time i am using my ultrafire mini cree q5 it's a clone of the sipik sk68 but it works very well with the 14500 baterry with the aa not so much i just take in pocket or use it when i am riding my bike 
I have on my keychain a small flashlight and sometime i take my maglight soulitr too


----------



## trojansteel (Apr 14, 2016)

At work, an MBI HF-R. On the weekend, i'll carry a ZL SC52w L2 too.


----------



## ttix67 (Apr 17, 2016)

I carry only one on me on my keychain - a Surefire Titan Plus. Like someone mentioned earlier, I prefer flashlights that take AAA batteries as they're a lot easier to get a hold of.


----------



## K.Jensen (May 3, 2016)

I always have at least 3.

Malkoff Hound Dog in a sheath on the outside of my work bag.

Surefire z2 Combat light on my belt

Fenix on my keys


----------



## bykfixer (May 7, 2016)

I went on an excusion for work recently that involved at some point putting on dressy Bessy attire and sitting before a panel of judges who analyzed my reactions to a sudden scenario based on a typical day in the life of a bridge Inspector. (Keeping in mind I do not specialize in bridges... also keep in mind I was not aware that I was the named bridge guy until introductions of the team occured during the event... no pressure there folks)

Knowing the panel was looking for an image, I had chosen to carry a pair of aaa sized lights hidden in my pockets. (A microstream and LED lenser P2)
No big buldges from the pockets of my dress slacks but ample lighting incase the lights went out in the building we were in. 

On my 'team' were a group that had just met that day (like an hour before the deal) who were tasked with showing the panel how our organization could work as a team or as individuals.

Turns out the guy on my right had a NiteCore MH20 in the pocket of his baggy trousers and the guy next to him a Rayovac 1aaa and a Mag Solitaire. And for the same reason as me... 
Ya never know when the lights will go out.

I thought that was pretty cool.

Oh, and I had a Streamlight promo inkpen and a generic promo inkpen wiith a menu reader light in my shirt pocket.


----------



## Monocrom (May 9, 2016)

Usually carry an average of 3 to 5 at any given time. Just doesn't feel like it's enough.


----------



## run4jc (May 9, 2016)

3. Usually an edc, key ring light and another in my bag. Just gotta have 'em or I don't feel prepared.


----------



## Tejasandre (May 9, 2016)

One :blink:


----------



## tops2 (May 9, 2016)

Lately with the summer coming, in the daytime just 2 (both on keychain), I just bring the Nitecore Tube and Lumintop Tool AAA aluminum version. If I know I'm going to be out later, then I bring my Olight S1.


----------



## mcnair55 (May 9, 2016)

I carry a neck light on a lanyard something small and usually AAA,with me usually an AA in my kit bag and when doing a spot of urban exploring an 18650 as well.


----------



## cmd (May 10, 2016)

EDC is three: 
Zebralight SC63w clipped to left pocket - my favorite 18650
47s Mini123 (neutral white edition) on keys - been with me seemingly forever, survived 3 "sliding down the pavement" riding incidents and still works like a charm
A little coin cell UV light also on keys - caution, used when inspecting hotel rooms can be surprising


----------



## recDNA (May 10, 2016)

Right now a tube and an i3e e0s on my keychain and a sc62w clipped in my pocket. The MH20GT is in my jacket pocket but it's a warm day so I left my jacket in the car. If I were working today I also keep a titanium T25C with 219b in my briefcase. Normally I carry at least 3 flashlights with me. The sc62w is in a rotation with a Jetbeam titanium TC2 mod with 219b and a SWM v11r with 85+ cri XM-L2 (2 bored extensions to allow use with 16650 battery)

BTW the last thing I want to do is look for human fluid stains in a room I am staying! Otherwise I would be up all night scrubbing everything! I do flip the bed and pillow covers to look for signs if bedbugs.

It is a struggle holding off on a ZL Mark III now that some dealers have them but I am trying to wait for the HI CRI model this fall (maybe). If the current models are still backordered I fear ZL will have no reason to produce the HI CRI model


----------



## ven (May 10, 2016)

recDNA said:


> BTW the last thing I want to do is look for human fluid stains in a room I am staying! Otherwise I would be up all night scrubbing everything! I do flip the bed and pillow covers to look for signs if bedbugs.




You do know it's common practice for the maids to flip the mattress after any accidents......your flipping it back!


----------



## recDNA (May 10, 2016)

LOL. I only flip back again. Just trying to stir up the bugs or look for little blood spots. I am terrified of picking up bed bugs when I travel. If they get into your house it is really tough to get rid of them


----------



## wolfgaze (May 11, 2016)

recDNA said:


> LOL. I only flip back again. Just trying to stir up the bugs or look for little blood spots. I am terrified of picking up bed bugs when I travel. If they get into your house it is really tough to get rid of them



That's a reasonable concern....


----------



## Monocrom (May 11, 2016)

Those critters know how to hide though. Best bet is still gonna be a small UV light. But yeah, it'll pick up traces of bodily fluids along with the bugs.


----------



## recDNA (May 11, 2016)

I never knew uv helped find bedbugs? You can see their feces and sometimes you can catch them by suddenly turning on the lights and moving things around in the bed. I saw them only once in a motel right when I got there so never even opened my bag. Had a heck of a time getting my deposit back but I did.

I suppose it would be cool to have a cheap little uv light to throw in the suitcase.


----------



## The Hawk (May 15, 2016)

I carry a Fenix E05 and a Lumintop Tool. Both run on a single AAA battery. I have a 3 D cell LED Maglite in my car as well as a Ray O Vac waterproof LED light in the glovebox. Also carry a couple extra AAA batteries in my pocket. Lots of light needing very little space.


----------



## CLHC (May 18, 2016)

These three (3) today:


----------



## Tre_Asay (May 18, 2016)

These days my hds rotary and zebralight h502w
both are 4000k and high cri. I Also have my backpack with 2 el capitains a maglite solitair LED and an r-pal lantern.
I always have an extra 18650 (plus four more in the bag) so I have plenty of runtime for an extended period.


----------



## msim (May 18, 2016)

CLHC said:


> These three (3) today:



I recognize that logo... Great food!

Lately I have my ZL SC600wIII clipped to the inside of my jean pocket, Nitecore MH20 and an old FourSevens ML CR123 in my backpack, and trying out a MekArmy X-4 on my keychain instead of my old Quantum DD.


----------



## Tre_Asay (May 18, 2016)

msim said:


> I recognize that logo... Great food!
> 
> Lately I have my ZL SC600wIII clipped to the inside of my jean pocket, Nitecore MH20 and an old FourSevens ML CR123 in my backpack, and trying out a MekArmy X-4 on my keychain instead of my old Quantum DD.



I have been wanting to try a sc600mk III, does it feel good in the pocket / hand and does it feel bright?


----------



## msim (May 18, 2016)

Tre_Asay said:


> I have been wanting to try a sc600mk III, does it feel good in the pocket / hand and does it feel bright?



It's much more comfortable clipped in a jeans pocket than my SC600w MkII because the bezel is smoother and rounder on the MkIII. I don't have the Hi version, but even the standard SC600wIII is very bright. A noticeable difference from the MkII. Tint is also better at lower levels.


----------



## Soulskinner (May 18, 2016)

On person usally 2: in rotation Zebralight SC52L" or Olight S15r and on my keys a Lumintop Worm (Brass with the Nichia LED)
In my backpack I got an older Fenix LD22 and a cheap but good Thorfire C8s
And in my car I got a Thrunite TC10V2 and an old flashlight from the german "Bundeswehr" my father gave me about 1000 years ago. ^^


----------



## NoveskeFan (May 30, 2016)

I carry a Fenix E05 on my keychain, one of my various Surefires in my front left pocket, and an older Elzetta and some extra batteries in my truck.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 1, 2016)

Since acquiring the SF.Titan+ & SF.SideKick, it makes four (4) with me.


----------



## richbuff (May 11, 2017)

Daytime: Two: Olight S2 Baton attached to my key lanyard, and Manker MK34vn hanging from my belt.

Nighttime: Varies. Just those two, or the Baton and Fenix TK75vnQ70, or the Baton and one Acebeam X65vn.

Or, during my nightly walks, three: the Baton and two X65s, or the Baton and one X56 and the TK75Q70, or the Baton and one X65 and the TN42vn. 

Occasionally I will rotate an item that is listed in my signature, such as the MeteorVn or TN36UTvn or the P60vn quad XP-L.

I am always prepared holster-wise: I always have the K70 holster and two home-made loop-style holsters hanging from my belt.


----------



## wimmer21 (May 11, 2017)

1....


----------



## Connor (May 11, 2017)

EDC: 1 (plus keychain light)
When I _plan _to be in the dark: 2-3


----------



## Rstype (May 11, 2017)

let me see.... hds rotary 250 on thor's hammer holster, peak stainless steel aaa mule on my keychain, oveready v4 moodoo triple drop in on my carpenter pants side pocket with a 6p bored, and preon p1 blue in my pocket. lol not including spare batteries... so i guess 4


----------



## irongate (May 11, 2017)

PK-PL2 keychain
Lumintop 1 aaa
Streamlight Protac 1l-1 aa

If in Jeep another 9 lights, can never have enough.


----------



## bykfixer (May 11, 2017)

I'm going to throw away all but one and only carry one  ...

Yeah, right.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (May 12, 2017)

EDC, one or none. 
In the forest, two.


----------



## Batou00159 (May 12, 2017)

On my person i carry 2/3. Fenix UCO2 around the neck day and night, solarforce L2M with sprtac219btripple on my belt and depending on the day, a penlight which varies on flavor.

My bag which is with me but not always on has at current an olight r50 seeker and the spare batteris for all devices on my person.


----------



## Ozythemandias (May 12, 2017)

My pocket light and then a little Cooyoo keychain backup. 

I've been looking for a new backup light, just ordered an Atom AL with reflector to try. 

Also been considering a bigger light for my bag, maybe a P60.


----------



## Modernflame (May 12, 2017)

I'd been carrying one at a time, but you guys convinced me. From now on: Elzetta Bravo AVS in my pocket, SF 6p with Malkoff M61 in my edc bag, Thrunite TN12 and AA light in my pocket organizer. Spare batteries in delrin capsules.


----------



## dmattaponi (May 12, 2017)

I like to play with flashlights as much as anyone, but I only want to carry one in my pockets. I don't carry a bag for EDC purposes. I have for decades (long before I ever heard the term edc) kept a small light on my keychain. So I guess I carry two.


----------



## AVService (May 12, 2017)

3 to 6 depending on if I am working.

I am in the dark a lot.


----------



## archimedes (May 12, 2017)

One on the keys.
One in a bag.
One in the car.

Unless it might get dark ....



And, when I say "one" , what I mean is two ....

So, 6+


----------



## TMedina (May 12, 2017)

I have fallen from the faith. I typically only have two: Surefire Titan A on my keyring, and the plain Titan with my spare key in my wallet.

If I have my messenger bag, I have an E2LAA-A stashed as well.


----------



## Arizona_Mike (May 12, 2017)

My EDC is a black hard anodized Convoy S2+ 7135x8 XML2 T6-3B 5100K. It is clipped to the top of my left front pocket and does not reach the bottom of my pocket or even hip when I sit. Wear it all day with zero discomfort. I bought an extra 18350 battery compartment but don't need it.

Mike


----------



## kalel332 (May 12, 2017)

Usually 3, klarus xt11s, a triple a thrunite and the third varies, but usually and on the road brand flashlight, (the s10 imitation).


----------



## MAD777 (May 13, 2017)

Well, it's obvious to me that two lights are a minimum requirement.
It's dark, and you want to look at the LED in the first light. But of course, you don't point it at your face & turn it on. You have to have a second light to shine through the lens of the first light. 
That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## ChibiM (May 13, 2017)

how many lights do you carry? 
1


----------



## RGRAY (May 13, 2017)

ChibiM said:


> how many lights do you carry?
> 1



Just one, Muyshont Aeon Mk. III Ti.


----------



## redvalkyrie (May 14, 2017)

For edc I usually end up with a Worm on my key chain and a Malkoff MDC CR123 with the neutral lithium head. Traveling I keep the Worm but go to two AA powered lights--usually a single AA Malkoff MDC and a two AA Malkoff MDC.


----------



## Illusory (May 14, 2017)

Usually at least one. A Mcgizmo haiku or a nitecore EA11. I love both of them.


----------



## magellan (May 17, 2017)

My current EDC setup, emphasizing AAA NiMH batteries, along with one watch battery light.

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q615/magellan500/IMG_5288_zps4zxguut4.jpg

Frim left to right:

1. Olight I3e EOS AAA light
2. Muyshondt Maus Mk. I N battery (2/3 AAA size)
3. CPF 15th Anniversary AAA light (a 4Sevens Atom A0 titanium)
4. TEC Pixel watch battery light (takes LR521/379A batteries rather than the more common LR44 , LR41, or LR48, or SR (silver oxide) versions).


----------



## eugenechia1989 (May 17, 2017)

I subscribe to the "Two is one, one is none" philosophy. So excluding my phone's built-in flashlight, I carry two. Currently, a Surefire G2X LE and a Condor C05.


----------



## Modernflame (May 20, 2017)

Let's talk about the mode of carry. If you carry more than one light on your person, how do you tote them? Clips? Holsters? Deep pocket carry? I'm less interested in EDC bag carry.


----------



## kalel332 (May 20, 2017)

Klarus xt11s in belt holster (yes I do carry it every day), thrunite ti3 dumped in one od the pockets and the on the road m3 clipped on the opposite pocket, usually the right one. I also us the On the Road as a phone stand because my phone has a metal plate on the back.


----------



## ScottFree (May 20, 2017)

I'm working a few late nights at the moment so the main night lights are a Zebralight SC5 clipped on to my front right pocket, Fenix PD35 Tactical clipped on to a right cargo pocket. I also have a H32 nearby in case. 

If I'm out during the day then I just carry the SC5 clipped to the front right pocket with a Fenix E01, a E15 and a Xtar keylight on my keys.


----------



## Modernflame (May 21, 2017)

I'm convinced that I will need custom leather in order to pursue my dream of comfortably carrying multiple lights.


----------



## archimedes (May 21, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> I'm convinced that I will need custom leather in order to pursue my dream of comfortably carrying multiple lights.


Have you seen this ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/5092555


----------



## Sambob (May 21, 2017)

Just two 
On the road M3(In the pocket back up to my main,also clips to the bill of my cap)
Convoy S3,Eagle eye M7,Thru-nite T30s(On my belt I rotate through these)


----------



## harro (May 21, 2017)

One ratty old Xtar BO1 that does everything.
I'm waiting for the poor old thing to fail, but its never let me down in about 9 years...


----------



## HughJorgan (May 21, 2017)

For EDC on my person (as opposed to in my backpack, truck, etc) typically three, with jeans or shorts:

- Prometheus Beta-QRv2 on my keychain, MPHing an EN Al body for less weight with a Cu head for 3 mode function. (Eneloop Pro AAA)
- Olight S1 loose in a pocket. (RCR123A)
- Olight M1X Striker clipped inside pocket. (18650)

Of those three, the M1X is the one I typically reach for first when I need some light, because it's the most easily deployed and the brightest.

With slacks, I drop the M1X and just carry the S1 and Beta-QR. Pocket-clipped 18650s don't go well with slacks.

I never carry just one. Murphy's Law, when applied to flashlights, translates into if you're only carrying one and you really need it, that's when it will fail on you.


----------



## PocketLight88 (May 21, 2017)

One is always on my keychain. One in my pants pocket and one in my coat pocket or in my car cup holder if I don't need a coat.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 21, 2017)

I almost always have a minimum of three, depending on circumstances. I have a modular key ring that allows me have two flashlights and extra cells so when I leave my car I can take as much or as little lumens as I deem necessary. I almost always an 18650 light as my primary and at least one 16340 cell as primary backup. Then my "key ring" backups(10440 & 10250 or 10180)...


----------



## Modernflame (May 21, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Have you seen this ...
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/5092555



Yes! That, along with some of his other stuff, has inspired me to dream of flashlight leather works. I'll definitely be contacting Hogo when the time comes!


----------



## DRAWs (May 28, 2017)

Usually 3, Nitecore P12GT, Olight S2 Baton, and Jetbeam Jet 1 MK


----------



## AZPops (May 28, 2017)

EDC; Prometheus Beta on my key ring, and HDS 250 Rotary in a Kydex holster on my belt.

Work; ad a Surefire P2X Fury holstered on my belt.

Pops


----------



## Modernflame (May 29, 2017)

AZPops said:


> EDC; Prometheus Beta on my key ring, and HDS 250 Rotary in a Kydex holster on my belt.
> 
> Work; ad a Surefire P2X Fury holstered on my belt.
> 
> Pops



What holster do you use for your Fury?


----------



## AZPops (May 29, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> What holster do you use for your Fury?



I carry the Fury in an old 4/7's Maelstrom G5 holster. However, I carry the light with the flap folded back (it's actually sewn back), so it could be described as a hard-sided pouch then a proper holster. Here's a couple pitchers;











Pops


----------



## bwalker (May 30, 2017)

My current EDC is a PD35 in an XTAR holster. My EDC varies but I always carry in a holster whether it is a PD22UE or a TM26. Too many times I've pulled out a light from my pocket and found it had accidentally been activated and the batteries were dead.


----------



## camelight (May 30, 2017)

Most of the time 2 lights
One primary edc zbralight sc600 mk iii hi or blf a6. and if i am at a place i am afraid of losing the light i take a 14500 zoomie ultrafire
Also i have on my keychain aaa light jetbeam jet u. But it has few pronlems so i want to replace it (thinking on thrunite ti3)


----------



## Kd5jha (Jun 2, 2017)

For the last 20 years I've been using pelican cases as my luggage. Just a small rolling one. I keep my clothes sealed up in there, and most of my EDC is synthetic fibers anyway. My nicer clothing I could iron day of wear if needed so I don't hang it or use the drawers. If I ever suspected anything everything would go straight to the dry cleaners, or in the laundromat washer on sanitize. Never hurts to check your room thoroughly... But the less you bring and unpack you are doing yourself a favor. I spend at least 40-50 nights/year in hotels so I'm pretty at home on the road with my kit. ---------------------------


recDNA said:


> I never knew uv helped find bedbugs? You can see their feces and sometimes you can catch them by suddenly turning on the lights and moving things around in the bed. I saw them only once in a motel right when I got there so never even opened my bag. Had a heck of a time getting my deposit back but I did.I suppose it would be cool to have a cheap little uv light to throw in the suitcase.


----------



## Kd5jha (Jun 2, 2017)

In response to the OP...

generally (excepting my phone) 4

each of my 2 key chains has a maratac aaa rev 4 (recently upgraded for a pair of rev1 units to get the nichia 219 emitter) I typically don't have both on body 100% of my day, but both are in close proximity. I might leave my house keys in my car...to cut pocket bulk. 

On body 100% of the time when in normal clothing. (2) single 18650 lights. One is a small reflector floody pattern light (Protac 2L-X or Sometimes if I don't need rechargables a Surefire 6px Pro , the other more of a larger reflector thrower type light (Protac HL-X). 


For dress-up (full suit) this all changes, I still have lights on my keys, but generally I'm restricted back to my coast HX5 (which I do at least run on a 14550 primary to get 380l from it.) in order to keep things sleek and proper.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I only carry one, and then only when I expect to be out after dark, although I have an extra one in each vehicle.


----------



## concor (Jun 4, 2017)

Things have changed over the years since the popularity of smartphones as an all-in-one solution for almost everything but if I need more light it's usually a 4sevens Mini CR2 or a Maratac AAA that I'll carry.


----------



## ewhenn (Jun 17, 2017)

2 lights Daily:
Fenix E01 on my keys
Olight S1 (RCR123A) clipped into work bag

Others:
Keep in Car: XTAR WK42 w/4 CR123s 
Camping Bag (we go 2-3 times a year): Convoy S2+ w/4 18650 cells, Fenix HL23 w/4 Eneloop


----------



## User name? (Jul 20, 2017)

I have no idea how you all carry more than one flashlight on you. I keep one in my car and one at work. The rest I keep at home.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 20, 2017)

User name? said:


> I have no idea how you all carry more than one flashlight on you. I keep one in my car and one at work. The rest I keep at home.



You're new here...

You'll understand soon enough. lol 

Welcome to the site :naughty:


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jul 20, 2017)

Lots of pockets


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 20, 2017)

User name? said:


> I have no idea how you all carry more than one flashlight on you. I keep one in my car and one at work. The rest I keep at home.



Pocket-carry clips and belt-mount Tek-locks are your friends. 

:welcome:


----------



## Rob13v (Jul 21, 2017)

I worked sound/lights for bands/events for many years, so I make sure to carry a magnetized Nebo light in my bag, alongside a small MagLite LED (so I can see inside my bag). On person, up until recently I carried a Coast G19 inspection, now a Streamlight Microstream. In the car, a small Bushnell 100lmn I got with a bigger Bushnell as a gift.


----------



## DIPSTIX (Jul 22, 2017)

I alternate as I am sure many CPFians do. I carry a Fenix E05 on my keys and rotate between my Zebralight Sc600 MKIII Hi and Manker E14. I change the lights when I am to lazy to swap out the cell or because I am running late for a date. It's not fun explaining to your arm candy that you were late because your flashlight needed fresh batteries lol


----------



## vadimax (Jul 22, 2017)

5 or 6. Otherwise I should not be here 

Right coat pocket -- Elzetta B343;
Left coat pocket -- Surefire 6P with a Sportac Nichia triple drop-in;
Internal coat pocket -- Eagtac D25C Ti Nichia;
Shirt pocket -- Zebralight SC5c (plus Olight S1 Baton Ti NW weekends);
EDC bag -- Lumintop TD16 HI version (replaced Thrunite TN32).

Should I improve my preparedness even more? 

P.S.: Nothing in common with preparedness, I just love flashlights.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jul 22, 2017)

vadimax, I'm assuming it's cold and dark there, a lot.


Right coat pocket - Don't wear a coat, I live in Florida
Left coat pocket - Don't wear a coat, I live in Florida
Internal coat pocket - Don't wear a coat, I live in Florida
Shirt pocket - Shirts still have pockets?
EDC bag - I don't carry any bags


I carry 1-2 lights depending on how much room I have on me and how long I expect to be gone. If I'm going very far I put extra in the vehicle.
Work Slack pocket - Foursevens P2 
Jeans/short pocket - Zebralight SC62w, and sometimes a Foursevens P1 or Tain Ottavino also. Very rarely a HDS Rotary 4000K XP-L in addition to the SC62w.


----------



## Keitho (Jul 22, 2017)

Zebralight SC63 in pocket at home and at work, mobile phone all the time (the screen is a great "moonlight mode" that everyone seems to forget about on CPF, even though it is probably within inches of everyone 24/7). To me, "carry" also includes lights that are within reach during my day... zebralight sc600 on my bicycle handlebar, h502r bicycle taillight, meteor m43's in the car, thrunite t15 and zebralight h502 on the nightstand...


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 22, 2017)

Keitho said:


> To me, "carry" also includes lights that are within reach during my day....



Oh man I need to at least double the number I said I carry if this is the case...


----------



## recDNA (Jul 22, 2017)

I've cut way back. Used to carry 3 but they were pulling my pants down so now just one little led on my keychain. At night I add an HDS in my front pocket.


----------



## HughJorgan (Jul 22, 2017)

User name? said:


> I have no idea how you all carry more than one flashlight on you. I keep one in my car and one at work. The rest I keep at home.



Because when you're only carrying one and you _really _need it, that's when it will fail on you. Murphy's Law of Flashlights.


----------



## Keitho (Jul 22, 2017)

HughJorgan said:


> Because when you're only carrying one and you _really _need it, that's when it will fail on you. Murphy's Law of Flashlights.


Sounds like we need a new thread, "what date did your EDC light last fail you and force you to Plan B"


----------



## richbuff (Jul 22, 2017)

recDNA said:


> I've cut way back. Used to carry 3 but they were pulling my pants down so now just one little led on my keychain. At night I add an HDS in my front pocket.


I lost 75 pounds in five months by going vegetarian, tightened my belt, added a X65 holster and P60 holster and a simple two-inch diameter loop holster and I load them up and tighten my belt again. No pants pulling down, because my hip bone sticks out on my sides more than my abdomen does. 


-------
Will all my files get encrypted if I wanna high CRI?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 22, 2017)

User name? said:


> I have no idea how you all carry more than one flashlight on you. I keep one in my car and one at work. The rest I keep at home.


https://i.imgur.com/tDg7wXU.jpg


This is just my keyring, with a Steve Ku Quantum D2, Maratac Peanut and DQG Spy, two spare 10180 batteries, a multi-tool seatbelt cutter, Titanium whistle, Trit locator, Spyderco Ladybug, Titanium whistle, Swiss Tech Utili-key, etc....
When I get to my car, I determine the needs for my mission and clip only the essentials to a titanium ring with my car key. Then my pocket has an 18650 light, a Preon I or II in my shirt pocket & an 18350 in the left pocket.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 23, 2017)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> https://i.imgur.com/tDg7wXU.jpg
> 
> 
> This is just my keyring, with a Steve Ku Quantum D2, Maratac Peanut and DQG Spy, two spare 10180 batteries, a multi-tool seatbelt cutter, Titanium whistle, Trit locator, Spyderco Ladybug, Titanium whistle, Swiss Tech Utili-key, etc....
> When I get to my car, I determine the needs for my mission and clip only the essentials to a titanium ring with my car key. Then my pocket has an 18650 light, a Preon I or II in my shirt pocket & an 18350 in the left pocket.









WOW! That's just crazy. 

~ Chance


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jul 24, 2017)

Just one.

My EDC light varies by mood. It's as much pocket-toy as it is a tool for everyday use.

Currently, I'm EDC'ing a Nitecore Concept 1.

I have an Emisar D4 on order which I expect to become my EDC when it arrives. It's got the old UI though, so when Toykeeper finishes her updated V2 UI I'll order one of those and expect that to be MY EDC. If I swap in XPL HI emitters peak output should be about 4200 lumens, all in a light smaller than a Zebralight SC600 III.


----------



## Ishango (Jul 24, 2017)

Keitho said:


> Sounds like we need a new thread, "what date did your EDC light last fail you and force you to Plan B"



No, you don't understand how it works. It fails when you have forgotten to bring your backup. When you carry your backup, everything works just fine :thinking:

I carry what I feel like. Usually it's one on both sets of keys, a pocket EDC and 2-4 other lights either in pockets or my laptop bag or backpack.


----------



## Keitho (Jul 24, 2017)

Great discussion revealing WHY people carry lights. For those who say "tactical advantage" or "professional requirement" or "personal safety," their answers about EDC are very different than people who say "convenience" or "I love cool tech" or "peace of mind."

My answer changes throughout the year. In winter when I'm bike commuting mostly in the dark, my EDC is greatly related to my personal safety, and consists of 6 lights (helmet, handlebar, 2x taillights, phone, and pen light; backup batteries for everything). In summer, my EDC lights are more about slightly increased personal safety, and more about personal and professional convenience. Summer EDC lights are just a single head/pocket light, a taillight, and a phone (no backup batteries for anything).

If I lived in a different neighborhood, worked a different job, lived at different latitude, worked a different shift, etc... that would all affect my EDC light choice.

By the way, a light last failed me in February 2017 on my helmet with a couple miles left to get home. I was glad to have a handlebar light as backup!


----------



## terjee (Jul 24, 2017)

Currently carrying a Lumintop Tool on keychain, but considering alternatives. Almost certainly going with a Ti light if some kind, possibly AA instead of AAA. 

If we include backpack-EDC, the there's an Eagletac D25LC2, and a Lumintop IYP365 as backup. Both of those are high-CRI. 

I really love the D25LC2, it's a great light, but I'm probably replacing it with a Zebralight SC600W MK III. It's ordered, just not 100% sure yet if it goes in the backpack or not. It's likely, because it's happy with flat-top, while the D25LC2 demands button top, which is less convenient for me.

I have a daytime office-job, but the lights prove themselves useful often enough that they stay.


----------



## Scout90 (Jul 29, 2017)

4 or 5: a NiteIze INOVA on my person, was carrying a SF E2E till I sold it, now a SF G2, Princeton Tech Remix headlamp in my backpack and a Princeton Tech Apex Pro headlamp and a T.O.P.s Flashlight in my Car.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2017)

User name? said:


> I have no idea how you all carry more than one flashlight on you. I keep one in my car and one at work. The rest I keep at home.



Well, once again, pocket carry clips (along with belt-mounted Tek-Locks) are your friends. Especially the smaller, thinner, lights with pocket clips.


----------



## MiniLights (Aug 1, 2017)

*WEST*

I always have at least one on my person. This space is filled by my Olight i3S which is surprisingly capable in a pinch. About 75% of the time I also have my cheap Vizeri 230 in an EDC bag, in my car or on my person. My i3S is always in my pocket, the Vizeri will go in a coat pocket in the evening or bag during the day. Currently looking for something to replace my Vizeri in the $50-$70 range. I intend to add a small keychain light as well and could easily see my the number of lights I have on my person at any given time be 3-4 very soon.


----------



## rayman (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: WEST*

Usually two: One Lumintop Ti Tool on person in my pocket and a 4Sevens Preon ReVO SS on my keychains


----------



## wjv (Aug 10, 2017)

*Re: WEST*

One - Typically a 1xCR123 or a 1xAA light

But there is a Mag-Lite ML25LT - 3x'C' in the glove box

And a Fenix LD10 in by Get Home Bag


----------



## ANTIHER0 (Aug 19, 2017)

During the day, just my keychain Olight with a 10440... at night, at least one more, an Olight s1, tn12 or Stream light Prozac 2l. Have an old tn31 in the truck too, lights in various bags, etc


----------



## the0dore3524 (Aug 19, 2017)

Just one during the day, maybe two at night. Bottom line is that I always have one on me at all times.


----------



## xdayv (Aug 19, 2017)

lately, minimum of 2. but can go for 3 or more depending on the location and itinerary of the day/night.


----------



## nimdabew (Aug 19, 2017)

I feel bad most of the time... I started counting how many lights I carry on me on a "normal day" and it is three. Two TruNite Ti3 NW and a SRT3. When I have my flight bag and associated stuff... It's six or seven... I think. Maybe more. I don't know why I have seven.


----------



## chainsolid (Aug 19, 2017)

For me 2 
1 Surefire E2DL Ultra 
2 Surefire E1L


----------



## terjee (Aug 20, 2017)

I think I replied earlier, but changed the lineup, so...
1. Lumintop Tool on keychain. 
2. Zerbralight SC600w MkIII HI, in backpack or jacket pocket, moved around. 
3. Lumintop IYP365 stationary in backpack

It used to be just the keychain one, but given how often I'll actually end up actually using a light, the number has adapted. 

Quite often, I'll also be dropping a headlamp into the backpack as well.


----------



## Modernflame (Aug 20, 2017)

Forgive me if this has already been discussed elsewhere, but I'm interested in how you guys carry spare batteries. It had always been a challenge for me until recently, when I started toting a Maxpedition pocket organizer in my cargo pocket. (My employer does not require formal business attire.) This allows me the flexibility to carry Oveready's delrin capsules with spare 18650's, 18490's, or primaries, depending on what light(s) I'm carrying.

One could always stow extra cells in an EDC bag, but I don't always have mine within reach. I find I'm more comfortable with the cells on my person.


----------



## terjee (Aug 20, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> Forgive me if this has already been discussed elsewhere, but I'm interested in how you guys carry spare batteries.



I'll often use silicone "battery condoms", then drop them in my backpack, jacket pocket and so on. I have some waterproof cases that'll take two 18650s as well. Downside is that the batteries rattle. Been meaning to fix that, just not gotten around to it.

If I need to carry more (for travel for example), then I'm really pleased with this: https://www.solarforceflashlight-sa...ery-case-waterproof-and-secure-lock-design-v2

Been wondering about the Oveready delrin capsules or something similar as well though.


----------



## Modernflame (Aug 20, 2017)

terjee said:


> I'll often use silicone "battery condoms", then drop them in my backpack, jacket pocket and so on. I have some waterproof cases that'll take two 18650s as well. Downside is that the batteries rattle. Been meaning to fix that, just not gotten around to it.
> 
> If I need to carry more (for travel for example), then I'm really pleased with this: https://www.solarforceflashlight-sa...ery-case-waterproof-and-secure-lock-design-v2
> 
> Been wondering about the Oveready delrin capsules or something similar as well though.



I was not aware of the case from Solarforce. Thank you.


----------



## terjee (Aug 20, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> I was not aware of the case from Solarforce. Thank you.



It's actually quite nice. Batteries do not rattle, yet I'm not too worried about them being crushed. The O-ring is glow in the dark.


----------



## david57strat (Aug 20, 2017)

terjee said:


> It's actually quite nice. Batteries do not rattle, yet I'm not too worried about them being crushed. The O-ring is glow in the dark.



Those look like copies of the Pelican 1010 case, made here in the States. The 1010s are crush proof, waterproof, and dust proof. They also have a one-way air purge valve - perfect for lithium ion 18650 batteries. As far as I can recall, Pelican stuff carries a lifetime warranty. 

I have four of these and have been using them for the past five years. Love them!






















Those 14500 batteries in the case, in the background, would need some sort of spacer, or foam fill, for travel. I never travel with those batteries, so it hasn't been an issue, yet.





This foam-filled case, which snugly holds a dozen (R)CR1213 batteries, was the very first 1010 case I purchased. Picked it up from Battery Junction. The other cases were purchased, either at Fry's Electronics, or through Amazon. I bought it because the very first time I traveled with CR123 batteries, in their original Surefire cardboard box, the TSA agents mistook it for a box of bullets lol. 






This picture is not representative of how you would pack one of these cases (You couldn't put four 26650s and all those 18650 batteries in the same case), but shows that it would allow for the storage of four 26650 batteries side-by-side, very nicely.

I've actually been carrying four (previously five) 18650 batteries and two 26650 batteries, in one of these 1010 cases, in my pack, for regular EDC use, which I use at work, or wherever I go, where I anticipate needing a lot of lights.


----------



## terjee (Aug 21, 2017)

david57strat said:


> Those look like copies of the Pelican 1010 case, made here in the States. The 1010s are crush proof, waterproof, and dust proof. They also have a one-way air purge valve - perfect for lithium ion 18650 batteries. As far as I can recall, Pelican stuff carries a lifetime warranty.



It's almost certain that the Pelican is more rugged and durable. For me, it's also over four times the price, and surprisingly hard to get where I live (Norway). That's the reason Inwent with Solarforce.

For anyone that can find the Pelican 1010 for a price they can live with, it's something that should be considered I think.


----------



## david57strat (Aug 21, 2017)

terjee said:


> It's almost certain that the Pelican is more rugged and durable. For me, it's also over four times the price, and surprisingly hard to get where I live (Norway). That's the reason Inwent with Solarforce.
> 
> For anyone that can find the Pelican 1010 for a price they can live with, it's something that should be considered I think.



I hear you, brother. Some things can be very cost-prohibitive to buy, from countries outside of the United States. I actually found fairly decent prices on two of these cases, through Amazon. Not sure if you can make Amazon purchases in Norway, with reasonable shipping, but it might be worth researching. They're really fantastic cases, that (here, anyway), cost about maybe 25% more than the Solarforce cases.

As for Solarforce products, I am a _huge _fan of their P60 hosts, in the L2 series, and I think they're outstanding hosts, for the money. Not crazy about their drop-ins, though. I use Sportac, Mountain Electronics, Customlites, EDC+ and Malkoff drop-ins, in mine - zero complaints 






Edit - someone *please* tell me how to scale these photos down to 800 x 600, from Imgur. These are ridiculously large :|. When I used Photobucket, it auto scaled everything I imported to 800 x 600, so I could just directly post pictures without ever having to re-scale them - or is this okay?

Actually, now that I posted the reply, it looks like it auto-scaled the posted picture, with a "click here" reference to see the full-sized image. Does that work for you guys (moderators), with respect to picture size limits?


----------



## ven (Aug 22, 2017)

The pic does auto size Dave, does with mine to(thank god as it would take too long and would not bother tbh)

Awesome line up, could look at that all day!


----------



## david57strat (Aug 22, 2017)

ven said:


> The pic does auto size Dave, does with mine to(thank god as it would take too long and would not bother tbh)
> 
> Awesome line up, could look at that all day!


Thanks, brother. Much appreciated


----------



## Modernflame (Aug 23, 2017)

terjee said:


> It's almost certain that the Pelican is more rugged and durable. For me, it's also over four times the price, and surprisingly hard to get where I live (Norway). That's the reason Inwent with Solarforce.
> 
> For anyone that can find the Pelican 1010 for a price they can live with, it's something that should be considered I think.



The pelican cases are undoubtedly high quality, but they are (IMHO) better utilized for storage than transport. When I posed the question to the group, I was thinking of methods to carry batteries on my person. Is the solar force case not thinner than the 1010?


----------



## HughJorgan (Aug 23, 2017)

Since we're just talking EDC on your person, I'd rather carry more lights than spare batteries. Who wants to go fumbling around in the dark changing batteries when you could just pull out another flashlight?


----------



## terjee (Aug 24, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> The pelican cases are undoubtedly high quality, but they are (IMHO) better utilized for storage than transport. When I posed the question to the group, I was thinking of methods to carry batteries on my person. Is the solar force case not thinner than the 1010?



It's thinner (3.6cm vs 5.4), and also lighter (128 grams vs around 200).


----------



## Modernflame (Aug 26, 2017)

HughJorgan said:


> Since we're just talking EDC on your person, I'd rather carry more lights than spare batteries. Who wants to go fumbling around in the dark changing batteries when you could just pull out another flashlight?



Of course, you are right. I suppose I have in mind a specific set of circumstances involving an extended night hike, two flashlights, and spare batteries for both lights. As for EDC, I normally just carry my Elzetta Bravo with two spare primaries in a delrin capsule. However, I like to carry more firepower when I'm intentionally going into the dark.


----------



## terjee (Aug 27, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> Of course, you are right. I suppose I have in mind a specific set of circumstances involving an extended night hike, two flashlights, and spare batteries for both lights. As for EDC, I normally just carry my Elzetta Bravo with two spare primaries in a delrin capsule. However, I like to carry more firepower when I'm intentionally going into the dark.



For night hikes, another option is to go 2x2, with the cheap dual 18650 cases that are all over eBay, Ali, DX etc. Quality isn't great, but they might be good enough still. Batteries will rattle unless you add foam.

For hiking, I like being able to grab one set of spares, while having another tucked away somewhere else for example, so 2x2 might be better than 1x4.


----------



## Keitho (Aug 27, 2017)

I just had a funny mental picture of terjee, long flowing white hair, standing on a huge arc, with all his cells walking up to it, two by two!


----------



## terjee (Aug 27, 2017)

Keitho said:


> I just had a funny mental picture of terjee, long flowing white hair, standing on a huge arc, with all his cells walking up to it, two by two!



Hah, good timing! Right now I'm busy doing health-check on one pair of each of all the different 18650 types I have, then charging them to 3.92V, and setting them aside for preservation for a later time. ;-)

Getting off topic here, but it's incredible to see 18650s from 10+ year old laptop batteries still perform like crazy. Some of them are performing virtually like new. Almost crazy compared to pre-Eneloop NiMHs for example.

(Disclaimer: harvesting 18650s from laptop batteries is for experienced people only, don't take this post as a general recommendation to do so).


----------



## aginthelaw (Aug 27, 2017)

I answered this a few months ago and I've already changed up. Nitecore tips on my house & car keys. Pl10 Valkyrie in the pocket. And mh20gtvn in a pouch. When my truck was broken into they took my headlamp, so I'm pretty sure they used it to forward their criminal enterprises. I try not to leave anything to help them anymore.


----------



## Blades (Aug 27, 2017)

At the moment I have three on me(I misplaced my Nitecore Tip): Malkoff MDC, Tac-ware TW-950, and an Inova XS.


----------



## The Hawk (Aug 31, 2017)

I also subscribe to the saying "Two is one, one is none" Therefore, I EDC at least two flashlights along with spare batteries.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Aug 31, 2017)

*Is this too many?*

These Vanquest organizers are great!

Decisions, decisions...





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Jerseygirl (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Is this too many?*



TimeOnTarget said:


> These Vanquest organizers are great!
> 
> Decisions, decisions...
> 
> ...






Where did you get that flashlight coffee patch????? That is awesome!


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Is this too many?*



Jerseygirl said:


> Where did you get that flashlight coffee patch????? That is awesome!



Fenix Store USA

:thumbsup:


----------



## mk2rocco (Sep 3, 2017)

Conversation with my boss at work:

Boss: how many light do you need?

Me: two

Boss: then why do you have four?

Me: *shrugs*


----------



## Keitho (Sep 3, 2017)

Conversation with my boss at home (wife):

Boss: How many lights do you need?

Me: just one more, I promise

Boss: why can't you just play with what you've got?

Me: *shrugs*


----------

